# nocturnal mamas tribe



## NinaBruja

:
my name is layla and sunlight makes me sleepy...









where are all my night owl sisters?


----------



## crittersmom

I'm here.Its 1:40 in the morning.I wish they had midnight garage sales and farmer's markets for night owls.


----------



## NinaBruja

oh that would be awesome!









the sun is actually comming up here... a friend of mine once said that witnessing the sunrise is more special/beautiful because less people see it.


----------



## snguyen

Hey there, glad to see I'm not the ONLY mom up at 3 AM without the excuse of a hungry newborn! My other momma friends think I'm nuts. But ya know, this is my ME time. No responsibilities, family's in bed, it's quiet and uninterrupted.

I've got church in about seven hours though, so I guess I should get to bed!


----------



## CharlieBrown

1:31 here, but I'm off to bed.


----------



## majikfaerie

can I join?
I'm not so much of a night owl, but I live in a timezone where mostly I'm online when it's the middle of the night for most MDCers, so i'm around to chat, but only with insomniacs


----------



## 106657

I would love to join this tribe!! I'll be back when I can't sleep!


----------



## eilonwy

Hi! I definately belong here. Now I know where to find an active tribe when I'm up at 2 in the morning.


----------



## majikfaerie




----------



## 106657

Hello mamas. What's going on? I hope everyone had a great weekend. Everyone in my house is sleeping!! Well, not everyone!


----------



## majikfaerie

hi rv








we had a good weekend.
I'm not sleeping.


----------



## 106657

Glad to hear you had a good weekend mf. Not glad to hear you aren't sleeping. How did the scrabble game go??


----------



## happyhats

I've always been a nightowl. Even now that I have a few more things to do in the am I find myself up late and then taking a nap. I'm pregnant with my first, and everyone says I'll change my ways. But I just can't seem to make a habit of going to bed before 10-11 at the VERY earliest, ya know? Even if I've been away since early am I just end up taking a nap in the afternoon and repeating the pattern.


----------



## eilonwy

I've been an insomniac for much of my life. When I'm pregnant or ill (as now) I sleep a lot more than at other times. That said, I still usually require less sleep than anyone else I know except possibly my brother.









When we were kids, my brother and I used to get up in the middle of the night and make tea. We'd then do random weird projects, like program the Commodore 64 in Basic.









Poxybat-- your post made me giggle a bit because "lailah" (lie-lah) is actually Hebrew for "night." Weird, huh?


----------



## battymama

Yay! me too! although so many of the mamas from the pagan circle are here, i am starting to wonder if there is a conection.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

I've always been a night owl. Lately, it's even worse though. I used to make it to bed around 2 or 3am, but I'm pregnant with baby #3 and I have a very bad cold, so that ain't happening.







It's 4:23, it's hot and stuffy, I have super acid reflux and I am sitting in bed with the laptop...dh is sleeping beside me. I found myself reading threads from 2005 a short while ago.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Glad to hear you had a good weekend mf. Not glad to hear you aren't sleeping. How did the scrabble game go??

i won the scrabble game








to everyone! wow! I've finally found a place where people are online when I am!


----------



## NinaBruja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Poxybat-- your post made me giggle a bit because "lailah" (lie-lah) is actually Hebrew for "night." Weird, huh?

indeed. i knew that(im a big nerd).
my dad named me after the clapton song but its so appropriate for me lol

yay im so glad this thread didnt die.

happyhats: everyone said id grow out of it too. i was wishing for one of those babies who is up all night and sleeps all day. i got lucky


----------



## stormborn

Yay another nightcrawler thread!

Present.







: I was afraid the new baby would be a day child and I'd have to attempt to drag the 7yo to the light side.







:But we got lucky; newcritter fits right in.

What's everyone up to tonight?


----------



## eilonwy

I started a Yahoo! Group looking for folks who are interested in starting a local Earth Scouts Troop.







I love the internet.









I'm also watching a Netflix disc and playing games on Facebook. I *should* be reading, but i don't wanna roll my behind out of bed. I'm not sleeping well, but I'm comfortable, damn it!









All of my kids are asleep. I like them this way.







I'll have to get up early when the baby's hungry, and start the school day with the boy. It's all good, though; I've never been a huge sleeper.


----------



## thisiswhatwedo

eternal night owl who was able to get number one to sleep late but then two and three came back to back and now staying up for my precious me time means less and less sleep. I tend to crash every three days and fall asleep with my wee ones and recharge ( like 10 hours of sleep)so I can go another three with maybe 5 or 6. I think ten years of nursing and family bed have made less sleep and being tired normal
so hello glad to join the tribe


----------



## bunnybartlett

I have always been a nightowl....prekids worked night shift etc.

Hubby is a morning person and it makes him so mad...go figure??!!

LOL


----------



## eilonwy

Heh, stormborn. If Bear had been a girl, I wanted to name him Daenerys. Mike was... not exactly in favor. But it's such a cool name!


----------



## stormborn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Heh, stormborn. If Bear had been a girl, I wanted to name him Daenerys. Mike was... not exactly in favor. But it's such a cool name!

Hehe, ya I've tried to use it twice and no go with dh. Mostly because her initials would be DP.


----------



## eilonwy

It would have been her middle name. I was SO close to getting Ender for Bear's middle name, too. *sigh*


----------



## crittersmom

Its not late night for me yet...I'll have to come back after they are off my lap....


----------



## stormborn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crittersmom* 
I'm here.Its 1:40 in the morning.I wish they had midnight garage sales and farmer's markets for night owls.









That would be great! I'd settle for a midnight playdate though. Anyone want to move in next door?







:


----------



## stormborn

I'm off my butt to cook; got another 4 bags of apples to deal with.







:

Night Mamas!


----------



## majikfaerie

hey night owls! who's awake?


----------



## eilonwy

I'm awake again. Hopefully I'll be able ot get some real sleep soon...


----------



## majikfaerie




----------



## 106657

I tried to be a night owl last night, but this stupid cold has me worn out!!


----------



## battymama

i love the name Daenerys! absolutly love the books too, they are some of my faves, just saving up to get the latest one actually.


----------



## eilonwy

Latest one? Do you mean Dance is out?!


----------



## battymama

not sure the latest one out in oz, i am still recovering from preg brain unfortunatly, i am racking my brain, nope no luck sorry. I could go look it up? now i am going to have to, hang on.


----------



## battymama

No i mean feast of crows, i read it awhile ago at the library, but i need my own copy. Also there is another book of his newly out here, i think of short stories. Eh my memory is so bad







i get confused easily unfortunatly these days.


----------



## majikfaerie

now i'm being a night owl for real! its 1am here. dang i should go to bed.


----------



## NinaBruja

its not really that late right now but it feels late.

my dp just went to sleep.

im watching something on kubrick films.

fun


----------



## NinaBruja

whats everyone reading?

im right in the middle of milk money and madness... oh its getting me all riled up!


----------



## crittersmom

I haven't read any books in awhile,the critters keep taking them or I loose them.Someday I'll be able to read more than a magazine blurb while on the pot.








ooo a midnight playgroup sounds great, when we were in WA most of my block was stationed with the same ship so when our spouses were gone we hung out with our kids til the wee hours.Made the adjustment from 2 kids to 3 easier.
Gotta go cook dinner the sun hasn't even set here yet.


----------



## happyhats

I just finished Certain Girls by Jennifer Weiner. Before that was Firefly Cloak by Sheri Reynolds. Now I'm trying to get into White Oleander. I tried to read it once before...I'm not sure what my block is with this book, lol. If I don't get into it this time I'll have to donate it...the library sale is this weekend, no point holding onto things, lol.

Maybe I'll go to the library tomorrow.


----------



## NinaBruja

ooh the library here is having a sale... im excited...


----------



## magentamomma

Night owl here too. Always have been. drives dh batty. The problem is that these days I don't sleep well at night at all so I sleep half the morning away. I don't know why my best sleep comes between 6-10 a.m. People used to give me sh** about it but I have set boundaries now saying its my life I'll sleep when I want to.

I really value the time alone. No kids. No Husband.


----------



## magentamomma

Oh and I am reading YA-Yas in Bloom by Rebecca Wells, and Many Children Left Behind, a series of essays on the effects of the No Child Left Behind Act on our schools.


----------



## crittersmom

Sigh...I thought I would have a chance to chat but my baby is stirring...
I used to bake late at night.I'd try out new recipes.Now I watch the shows I DVRed during the day so that I could actually listen and not have to watch commercials or through a child.


----------



## east carolina

Nocturnal mama here too! Currently reading an older New Yorker and one of the Lemony Snicket books.

DS goes to bed later than me sometimes. Like magentamama, we both get our best sleeps in the early morn, like 4-10 am or so. And I have my best awake time between 8 pm and 2 am.

I've always been nocturnal and so has DS.


----------



## onelittleone

Me too! Up way too late, and OH so tired in the mornin'!


----------



## majikfaerie

:
who else is up?


----------



## majikfaerie

I'm "working" so I need some distraction, or I might be in danger of efficiency.


----------



## stormborn

Noooo not efficiency!







:

Sorta here; sharing the comp with dd. Regretting introducing her to poptropica.


----------



## majikfaerie

what's poptropica?


----------



## majikfaerie

and I'm only being partially efficient. I wrote 2 articles already today, but just short ones. and I still have to have a long one before the end of the weekend.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising

I'm here but I should really be cleaning my kitchen since DS is asleep







:


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susannah M* 
I'm here but I should really be cleaning my kitchen since DS is asleep







:

not at all. all the good parenting advice says to rest when your kids are sleeping. if you can't sleep yourself, do something to unwind. but don't do housework.do that when they're awake.


----------



## majikfaerie

and I wasn't just saying that so i'd have someone to talk to


----------



## Phoenix_Rising

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
not at all. all the good parenting advice says to rest when your kids are sleeping. if you can't sleep yourself, do something to unwind. but don't do housework.do that when they're awake.

Geez, then I'd never get anything done! This kid is up from 6am to 9pm most days and doesn't nap anymore. I work full-time. DP can't focus on much other than DS while he is awake (it is really hard, he is super high energy). So my kitchen is still full of dinner dishes and it is almost 10:30pm.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
and I wasn't just saying that so i'd have someone to talk to









Uh huh, sure


----------



## Phoenix_Rising

OMG I just watched your daughter sing about a heart transplant. She is hilarious!


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susannah M* 
Geez, then I'd never get anything done! This kid is up from 6am to 9pm most days and doesn't nap anymore. I work full-time. DP can't focus on much other than DS while he is awake (it is really hard, he is super high energy). So my kitchen is still full of dinner dishes and it is almost 10:30pm.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susannah M* 
OMG I just watched your daughter sing about a heart transplant. She is hilarious!










yep.
you should see her Hello Kitty song.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 








yep.
you should see her Hello Kitty song.

I'd love to


----------



## majikfaerie

*WARNING* it gets stuck in your head


----------



## stormborn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
what's poptropica?

Kids online video game; kinda fun for easily amused 'grownups' as well.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stormborn* 
Kids online video game; kinda fun for easily amused 'grownups' as well.









ah. that makes sense. thanks


----------



## stormborn

Awww I wanna see the hello kitty song but by the time it loads I'll have to go.







:dialup sucks


----------



## Phoenix_Rising

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 




*WARNING* it gets stuck in your head









It says that it is no longer available.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susannah M* 







It says that it is no longer available.

really??? it seems like it's working fine to me. though youtube's been playing up for me today.


----------



## dani76

Hi all! Hey Susannah and Majik.







I am always online late at night. It's the only time I'm not being tugged at.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising

Okay, now it is working









Those are some moves she's got! I love the instruction she gives to not laugh - I would have been cracking up after about the first 10 seconds!

And completely OT, but why oh why has no one invented a house that will clean itself?!


----------



## magentamomma

What a fabulous dancer your dd is! I wish I had video of my girls singing and dancoing. I have one dd in particular who has a very operatic flair for life.


----------



## dani76

Eleanor is a night owl too, and loved watching the Hello Kitty video. I loved how she would seem to forget the words at times.


----------



## east carolina

Wow, you guys were up late







I went to bed 2, but I'm in a different time zone, so I think you guys were posting while I was sleepin' hehe

Majik, your DD is awesome! My DS also likes to compose song or do covers, but only when he's in the mood and he's very camera shy. We recently got him on camera playing the "drums" in the bath. Drums (they're all over the house, DH is a drummer) or air guitar are his main instruments.


----------



## majikfaerie

thanks everyone









I've got loads of vids of DD's songs. she has heaps


----------



## Phoenix_Rising

Danielle! I missed you








My kitchen is clean though and all of the fresh tomatoes I have are in the freezer waiting to be canned until Tuesday when I have time. Yay clean house!
Okay, I'm pooped and going to bed. Got to be at work in 7 hours. Ugh.


----------



## crittersmom

Pst! Is anyone up?I went to one of my last hula classes for awhile and DH actually made dinner and cleaned up and the littlest one is asleep so I really have no excuse to be up.


----------



## crittersmom

Oh well, night all.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crittersmom* 
Pst! Is anyone up?I went to one of my last hula classes for awhile and DH actually made dinner and cleaned up and the littlest one is asleep so I really have no excuse to be up.

I'm up


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crittersmom* 
Oh well, night all.

sorry... i missed you







sleep well


----------



## stormborn

Sorry I missed you...we went back to MIL's to can some tomatos. We love your username; those are our favorite books around here.


----------



## east carolina

checking in. DS fell asleep early today, around 10:30. I was reading up on different supplements and herbs and now it's midnight where I am and I'm getting sleepy. I guess I'm not quite as nocturnal tonight as I usually am.

Seems like I am posting several hours before or after most of you.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stormborn* 
Sorry I missed you...we went back to MIL's to can some tomatos. We love your username; those are our favorite books around here.









which are your favourite books?


----------



## eilonwy

It's early, but I really want to be asleep; I've had a very long week. :yawn:


----------



## onelittleone

i am off to bed early tonight - but can i sleep is the question?!

... wishing you night owls much creativity


----------



## 106657

Hey all. I guess everyone is sleeping. I am off to read, I'll be back if it doesn't put me to sleep.


----------



## eilonwy

My tummy hurts.


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
My tummy hurts.









Hope you feel better.


----------



## 106657

The worst part about being a night owl, is having to get up early with the kiddies!!


----------



## east carolina

DS fell asleep like way early last night. Around 8 pm. He woke up to nurse more times than usual (prolly cause he skipped dinner) and was definitely up at 5:30. DH slept longer than me so poor guy got up at the crack o' dawn.

On the rare occasions that DS goes to sleep earlier than 11, he always sleeps worse. Tosses and turns, wakes to nurse more often. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## eilonwy

Well, I've got a kid who sleeps when she's sick. She doesn't whine, cough, wheeze or puke with most things, she just sleeps. She'll sleep for 36 solid hours when she's ill, waking only for water and the toilet.







Her sleep is usually less restful when she starts such an illness.

It's probably got more to do with the rhythm of sleep than anything, though. If he went to bed at 8 every night, his body would be used to planning around it... but because he isn't, his sleep cycle doesn't line up right. It's complicated, and of course without a lot more information I'd have no way of knowing which was the cause and which the effect (i.e. whether the rhythm is what makes him go to sleep later, or he goes to sleep later which made the rhythm different).


----------



## majikfaerie

hey nocturnal mamas








what's new? anyone want to claim responsibility for my ddddc?
<-----------------


----------



## 106657

Hey mf. Find out who did it yet??


----------



## Parthenia

Subbing!
I actually work 3 nights a week, 7 pm to 7 am. While the job is great, interesting, rewarding, and all, I really love the hours. Working tonight, catch ya later!


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Hey mf. Find out who did it yet??










no one will admit to it. I still have another couple of suspects whom i've not seen yet. but I think the culprit is just hiding in an egyptian river.


----------



## eilonwy

Well, I'm going to clean out the minivan a bit.







Now's as good a time as any, right?







Who's awake?


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Well, I'm going to clean out the minivan a bit.







Now's as good a time as any, right?







Who's awake?

I think it's a good time. and i'm awake


----------



## eilonwy

Well, the minivan is a little less messy.







I've been watching Luther. It's really good, actually (this coming from someone who never has been and never will be a Christian).







I'm also debating the relative merits of snacks.







What's up?


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Well, the minivan is a little less messy.







I've been watching Luther. It's really good, actually (this coming from someone who never has been and never will be a Christian).







I'm also debating the relative merits of snacks.







What's up?

cool
I've been photoshopping










__
https://flic.kr/p/2900601877


__
https://flic.kr/p/2901452372


----------



## eilonwy

Ah, back.







It's Facebook games again for me. If I could manage to hide a booklight, I could read something aside from the computer screen.







I think I may watch the South Park movie or something soon. Hm.

What's up?


----------



## majikfaerie

facebook games! oh no


----------



## orangefoot

Its 1.30am here and I am 'rewarding' myself for spending more than an hour and a half doing business banking and logging invoices. I've just made some flapjack and put that in the oven for the boys to take to school tomorrow and put some oatmeal to soak so that they can cook it quickly in the morning.

Dh took dd2 to bed tonight and has crashed fully dressed with her on the bed. Poor love: he keeps my nocturnal hours but gets up around 8.30 most days to pick up the phone to the people who think that a business should open at 9am on the dot.







: Now my z key has stuck down...... I hope I won't have to use it too much tonight!

Anyhoo must get back to statements now and get the flapjack out of the oven in a minute.

Cool pics Majik

Did anyone notice that you cleaned the minivan eilonwy?


----------



## 106657

Hello all. I am getting ready to pack lunches for tomorrow, clean my kitchen, and maybe throw in a load of wash..


----------



## east carolina

It's almost 10:30 pm here and I'm just settling down to dinner. Having a squash soup. Yum! I am starving. Anyone up, or will I just read you posts tomorrow due to the time difference? We'll see, I guess.


----------



## orangefoot

I'm up but getting ready to go to bed early! It's only 1.25. I've been adding info to our new data base system and it has made my eyes bleed. I have a numb bum too from sitting on an uncomfortable stool at my sewing cabinet. If I open the lid but don't swing the machine up I can balance the laptop on there an it is a good height to work at. I'd rather be sewing though!


----------



## NinaBruja

im horrible in keeping up with my own thread!


----------



## MountainMamaGC

I am only popping in here becuase my DH works graveyard shifts this week and i get scared at night. I cant sleep and i have to listen to every sound in the house. I wish i wasnt so paranoid when i am alone. Well i am not totally alone, i have a baby, cat and dog and millions of dust mites.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat* 
im horrible in keeping up with my own thread!









yep you're terrible


----------



## kayleesmom

do u all get to sleep during day while kids are at school?


----------



## stormborn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayleesmom* 
do u all get to sleep during day while kids are at school?

My older is homeschooled so she stays up late too. Thankfully mine are night owls too or I would never get anything done.

What's everyone up to this evening?


----------



## MountainMamaGC

I am up to reading everything about the infowars and the NWO. I was just reading about chemtrails when i decided to check back here. Fascinating stuff. This may sound weird, but i have a feeling a lot of us on MDC are a little strange anyway.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayleesmom* 
do u all get to sleep during day while kids are at school?

we unschool. dd is more of a night owl than I









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lydiah* 
This may sound weird, but i have a feeling a lot of us on MDC are a little strange anyway.

really? where did you get that idea?







I'm not strange in the slightest.


----------



## orangefoot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayleesmom* 
do u all get to sleep during day while kids are at school?

On days when no-one is going to school none of us moves til about 11am. The boys are up at 7 on school days which doesn't suit them as they are as owl-ish as me.

Other days, dd1 dd2 and I often sleep till 11am unless there is somewhere we really want to go earlier.

We have several friends who are disparaging about our late rising and virtuous about their early habits. Is this a protestant work ethic thing? I am working hard after midnight most nights when they are in bed so their jibes about our slothfulness are a bit irritating.

What do others think of your nocturnal life?


----------



## stormborn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lydiah* 
I am up to reading everything about the infowars and the NWO. I was just reading about chemtrails when i decided to check back here. Fascinating stuff. This may sound weird, but i have a feeling a lot of us on MDC are a little strange anyway.

Oh ya I always get sucked into those sites too.







Can't right now though..too many windows going already. I'm probably the only dialup customer on MDC.


----------



## majikfaerie

you're not the only one stormborn...
but whoa, dial-up


----------



## snguyen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
We have several friends who are disparaging about our late rising and virtuous about their early habits. Is this a protestant work ethic thing? I am working hard after midnight most nights when they are in bed so their jibes about our slothfulness are a bit irritating.

What do others think of your nocturnal life?


I hear ya. I think there is a higher value put on 9-to-5 work by many people. Even if you're working hard all night long, most people look down on "graveyard shift" jobs as being last choice and not requiring much, if any, higher education. So I think that's part of it. Me? I'm a SAHM. However, since most people have, and assume everyone else has, early-rising children, they assume it makes the most sense to adjust to the kids' schedule, to get sufficient sleep and get everything else done. Thank God my 2-year-old rarely wakes at 6 AM anymore. When she's up though I get precious little done around the house, much less time to dink around uninterrrupted on the computer or read. So now's my time. Do I get less sleep than I'd like? Yes. Are most other parents of wee ones in that same boat anyway? Yes. I know what you mean though about getting just as much work done as anyone else in a 24-hour day, only on a differnt "shift". I'll clean the house, pay the bills and cook the next day's meals at 1 AM if need be. What are all those crack-of-dawn-rising lazy butts doing at 1 AM? SLEEPING! ; )

What can I say, I'm a Nocturnal Protestant.


----------



## Jojo F.

Can I join?

A little intro- I'm a SAHM, homeschooling DS (5yo) and pregnant (25 weeks) with #2. DH stays up pretty late too. And I have always been a night owl, my mom says even when I was a baby. For some reason I'm bright eyed and bushy tailed when the sun goes down, but I do enjoy the sun in the summer.

Our regular bed time is about 2AM, although, DS goes to bed about 10PM but he sleeps in just like me









Unfortunately DH has to get up and be at work by 8AM, poor guy, I know he's tired but we just can't get to sleep any earlier, maybe once a month we do.

So that's us in a nutshell. I guess it's time for me to clean up a bit and get ready for bed. But I'll probably end up laying there for another hour, darn insomnia!!


----------



## majikfaerie

welcome jojo F


----------



## eepster

Anybody else still up? DS and I are. I need to get him to sleep or I won't be able to drag him out of bed for preschool tomarrow. Fortunately it's the afternoon class.


----------



## MommyMichele

I was an early bird all my life until I had kids. I love the freshness of the morning, the coolness, the chirping birds, the sunrise... I easily hop out of bed no matter how early. I miss those birds and sunrises now though. Over the years since my night owl children came along, we've been staying up later and later.

They take after their Dad. It's kind of funny. Before kids, my husband was the one staying up late all the time, while I couldn't keep my eyes open past 10pm. Now it's the other way around.

It has been a struggle for me. It has been hard to accept that it is possible to be late to something that begins at 11 a.m. Also, I am not at my best at night. Not only am I naturally a morning person, I am also an introvert. After a day full of interactions and demands, at night I want peace and quiet and alone time. And unlike others here, I am not being very productive at midnight. I know I should just go to bed and try to get up early enough to get some things done before the kids wake up, but that hasn't worked yet. Someday I guess I'll be able to revert to my natural early-bird nature, when the kids are older and can get to sleep on their own.


----------



## stormborn

I'm still up, it's only 3 here though. I'm going crosseyed trying to figure out if we can somehow afford to buy a rental property. Anyone know a "real estate for dummies" site?







: I'm so confused.

I've run into some attitude about it..mostly from older folks for some reason. Most of the people I know here that work graveyard are in the medical field and very well paid; better than I am anyway.









Hehe thanks for the hugs majik.







It's weird; we live in the little cursed pocket of no good service unless I pay almost $600 in startup for a local company.


----------



## MommyMichele

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
Anybody else still up? DS and I are. I need to get him to sleep or I won't be able to drag him out of bed for preschool tomarrow. Fortunately it's the afternoon class.

My daughter was still awake writing a story.

I hear you on the afternoon class. I am also grateful our gym classes this year are in the afternoon, but it's amazing how even the 1:00 one can be hard to get to on time.


----------



## majikfaerie

i'm still up too. but it's only 7pm here


----------



## eilonwy

i haven't slept much tonight, actually-- it's just hard to type with a sick baby beingmiserable on you.


----------



## majikfaerie

eilonwy
hope your bubba feels better soon


----------



## ChetMC

I have basically no internal clock. A recent move from Atlantic to Pacific time hasn't helped. DH stays up late. I just wake and sleep at freakish and random hours.


----------



## orangefoot

to all the new nocturnal folk.

We had a bad night with dd2 last night; I think she must be getting some teeth or something. She was horribly restless and kept us both awake on and off. Hopefully tonight will be better.

Wishing you all good rest when you get to bed


----------



## eilonwy

I've got a friend from Oxfordshire. In fact, I think my brother is there as well. Insanity, how small and yet large the world is.









Bear's still sick. He's sleeping in little burts, and I'm going to try to catch them. I was soo tired all day today from being up with him.







Poor little fellow.


----------



## Parthenia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
We have several friends who are disparaging about our late rising and virtuous about their early habits. Is this a protestant work ethic thing? I am working hard after midnight most nights when they are in bed so their jibes about our slothfulness are a bit irritating.

What do others think of your nocturnal life?

I work 7 pm to 7 am 3 nights a week--in fact I'm at work now, and that's a full time schedule. (Ironically, I'm a sleep tech, and spend my working time watching people sleep!) I love my job. I enjoy the work, because it's interesting, challenging, the pay is good, and I help people get better sleep. When I applied for the job, after the doctor went over my qualifications, he asked if I was a night person or a morning person. Obviously a night person, and one of the things that attracted me to the job was the hours.

When I tell people what I do for a living, the standard response is, "that's interesting, but don't you hate the hours? When I say I love the hours, people are surprised.

I have tried to be a morning person, and I failed miserably. Working nights gives me an excuse to sleep in even when I'm not working. Before I had this job I worked 8:30 am-3:30 pm. The schedule was excruciating, and the work itself sucked, for low pay, too. But I noticed more of my friends thought the 8:30-3:30 schedule was great, so I got, "it's too bad the work is awful, but at least the hours are good."


----------



## majikfaerie

that does sound like an interesting job, parthenia!
I'm a midwife, so I often work crazy hours, but it's never regular or predictable


----------



## ChetMC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
What do others think of your nocturnal life?

People are pretty accepting of my staying up late, or getting up at 3am, or otherwise random sleeping. My dad worked shifts though, as did a lot of other people we knew. Our house wasn't very scheduled since we worked around my dad's shifts and sleeping as much as was possible, and everybody understood that some people do stuff at night and sleep during the day.

I actually have a theory that everyone has a superpower. DH has super human healing. You can practically sit and watch his cuts and scraps be repaired by his body. My superpower is the ability to resist sleep cycles to which the mortal world must succumb, and to function well on not a lot of sleep.

I actually sleep more like a normal person now because DH works business hours (sort of) and the kids are kind of normal. Our oldest is inclined to stay up late and sleep for eleven or twelve hours from when she fell asleep, but our middle child sleeps 8 to 8. Left to my own devices though, without something to impose something of a schedule, I usually lapse into sleeping from pre-dawn to lunch with a nap before supper.


----------



## eilonwy

Well, despite the lack of sleeping I'm usually awake at an obscene hour. I've just never been a huge sleeper.







Left on my own, I will naturally lapse into a nocturnal schedule, going to bed around 2 p.m. and waking at 6:30-7:00 each evening. I"ve been this way since I was a little girl. I feel like I need more sleep, but if I get more than eight hours on any given night it means I'm ill and/or pregnant. I'm not capable of sleeping for that long every night-- when I try, I end up waking earlier and earlier until I'm only sleeping four.









So I rarely get the looks about not being productive because I'm up at odd hours. I've always been the friend that people call when something gets screwed up at 2 in the morning. Everyone knows I'm likely to be awake and if not awake able to cope with the interruption. People have been greatful for me being a nightowl on many occasions.

Today I'm tired, though. The baby slept better than he did Sunday night, but he's still not feeling well. That's what messes with me more than the amount of time I get-- the length of the little naps that make up the night. I get into a bad cycle and I'm poorly rested. Four consecutive hours? Fine. Eight hours, chopped into bits? No deal. I'm going to have to finagle a nap or two today; Hopefully the other kiddos will cooperate.


----------



## east carolina

Eilonwy, hope Bear is feeling better and that the kids cooperated









DH is working long hours during the day, and DS has been going to bed before midnight, so it looks like I'm the only night owl in the house currently.

The only person who gives me shit about my family's bedtime is my mom, most of my friends are nigthowls too or don't judge


----------



## orangefoot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 

I actually have a theory that everyone has a superpower. DH has super human healing. You can practically sit and watch his cuts and scraps be repaired by his body. My superpower is the ability to resist sleep cycles to which the mortal world must succumb, and to function well on not a lot of sleep.


That is a good way to look at it! I'm off to bed now at a mere 1.40am because it is getting cold down here next to the pc and dh has been in bed for about 4 hours so the bed will be nice and warm


----------



## NinaBruja

i finally updated my sig pictures... they really needed it. my oldest is turning 5 but her pic was of a 3 yr old.


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat* 
i finally updated my sig pictures... they really needed it. my oldest is turning 5 but her pic was of a 3 yr old.

I need to get to that soon, DS's pic is around a year old.


----------



## crittersmom

Back again.I am usually in bed by 1 but lately its been creeping closer to 2 and now its looking like 3.DH is a morning person even without having to go to a job so he just doesn't get it.He thinks I should just close up shop and go to bed at a decent hour like him ( 9, the horror!).Between nursing the baby down and resetting the house for the next day and just getting time without someone on my lap ( including him) I just can't go to sleep that early.I am also the one who takes care of the youngling who needs help at night.
I get to see sunrises and appreciate them too,I am just going to sleep at that time.








What's really keeping me up right now is watching the news, BBC American has me in its thrall, no straight newscaster here would wear a lavender polka dot tie and pink shirt.


----------



## east carolina

It's after 2 am here and we just finished watching Casablanca


----------



## orangefoot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crittersmom* 
What's really keeping me up right now is watching the news, BBC American has me in its thrall, no straight newscaster here would wear a lavender polka dot tie and pink shirt.









You should watch the news on Channel 4 with Jon Snow; he wears all kinds of tie and shirt combos and you even get a glimpse of sock colour every now an then. I think you can watch again from that page.

Even dh is still awake with me tonight while I've been tracing and cutting a dress pattern and struggling over a small bust adjustment. He's telling me know that he feels like death so I think we'd better head off to bed.


----------



## majikfaerie

hey all you night owls







who's up?


----------



## eepster

We're up still. I got DS to sleep early last night b/c he didn't take a nap, but today he took an extra long one, so I think we'll be up for a while.


----------



## stormborn

We're up! I really should at least get dd1 to bed though, need to get up by 9 for a cool fall festival.


----------



## happyhats

I'm up, though I really shouldn't be. I should be at least trying to sleep as I'm going out yardsaling tomorrow. I've just been tossing and turning though, so here I am on the mdc!


----------



## majikfaerie

i'm tired. but dd wont sleep for another 4 hours at least...


----------



## eilonwy

I passed out beautifully at midnight. Then at 5:30, I was awakened by a car alarm. So was the rest of the neighborhood.







: Weak. Just weak.


----------



## east carolina

Car alarms!







That sucks.

We ended up watching 8 Mile after Casablanca, so we went to bed after 4 am.

DS composed some songs on guitar today and we got some on tape, so cool! He usually accompanies himself on drum, but he wanted DH to show him his guitar and took it from there. I think he would really get along with your DD, majikfaerie, but then I think everyone would. And we could all party into the wee hours together









Hopefully, we'll watch some more movies tonight.


----------



## orangefoot

Has everyone gone to bed very early the past few nights? We are on a very anti-social nocturnal cycle at the moment going to bed at well past 3am and not getting up til almost midday. By the time we got out of the house today it was 3pm and the same all over the weekend.

We have arranged to meet friends at 11am tomorrow so I might need coffee when I get up...

I have cut the dress out but not yet sewn it up. I'd need to stay up til dawn to get it done and I run out of eye power around 4.


----------



## majikfaerie

anyone awake?


----------



## 106657

I have been falling asleep early for the past two weeks. I think it's the change in season?

Hey mf, funny meeting you here.


----------



## majikfaerie

hey rv







you stalking me now as well!


----------



## MadameXCupcake

EEEK, its 1am, and I just found you guys.
I should be sleeping, well duh..







But I'm not. Anyone else up?


----------



## majikfaerie

I'm up


----------



## NinaBruja

me too


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
hey rv







you stalking me now as well!

Yup!!


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Yup!!









:
I'm still up


----------



## jenneology

This tribe is a happy thing for me. Although, now I'm pregnant I've caught myself saying to my husband, "Its 8:30, I'm tired, lets go upstairs." That's unheard of from me! I'm the one who struggles to go to bed before 2 am, and sometimes I wake up at 5 am not being able to go back to sleep. Now I know a place to go when that's happening. I used to lurk around myspace but no one was ever up with me. I guess I was missing the party over here.

As for tonight, I'm up (without a nap earlier!) but its because I'm writing my presentation for my final thesis defense for my M.Ed. which is on Monday. I'm here, because, well, I find that process brainnumbing. Posting or reading on here in between is helping keep me going or I would have given up an hour ago.

So yeah, hi!


----------



## chio88

count me in on this one


----------



## ~Boudicca~

No. Freaking. Way. I can't believe this is a tribe. I so belong here. My sisters!









Anyway, do you ever wish that you were a morning person? I have been keeping second to third shift hours for about 12 years now and I am finding that it sucks trying to participate in a world that runs on 9-5 hours, YK? And I will actually go through spurts where I get up at 7 or 8 a.m. (usually for an appointment) and I do great for a few days but then it just takes that one day of sleeping in to throw me off. I feel bad because dd1 really wants to start going to Sunday school (RE) at our old UU church but I cannot bring myself to negotiate the getting out of bed by 8 and trying to coax children through breakfast so we can get out the door in a timely manner.

And I so wish that our homeschool group meetings that we take part in were at 2 or 3...instead of noon.


----------



## jenneology

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeydee* 

Anyway, do you ever wish that you were a morning person? I have been keeping second to third shift hours for about 12 years now and I am finding that it sucks trying to participate in a world that runs on 9-5 hours, YK? .

And I so wish that our homeschool group meetings that we take part in were at 2 or 3...instead of noon.

ITA! Why is it that all playgroups have to start at 10 or 10:30 am? That's when we are waking up! Its not my fault we're antisocial....it all those other people and their kids who wake up so dang early! Totally kidding.

But its true, I have a very hard time functioning on the normal business hours routine. It actually one reason why I do consider homeschooling my kids, as a way to respect theirs (and my) inate need to sleep late.

P.S. Love the UU Church, that's where I was raised.


----------



## majikfaerie

our HS group started meeting at 10am, but absolutely no one showed up on time, so we switched it to 11am. now we're lucky if anyone's there by 11:30 and it doesn't really start till noon








none of us can get it together to get up and out that early.


----------



## jenneology

Anyone still up?

I'm currently writing down the so whats to my study. Yay....


----------



## eepster

I'm still up, but I've got DS asleep, so I'll be taking him up to bed (yeah I nursed him down in my lap) soon and curling up with a nice book. I think he just needs a few more minutes till he's in deep enough sleep to move. We have no school tomarrow, so we can sleep in.







:


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
our HS group started meeting at 10am, but absolutely no one showed up on time, so we switched it to 11am. now we're lucky if anyone's there by 11:30 and it doesn't really start till noon








none of us can get it together to get up and out that early.

I so wish I could convince the other mommies in groups we enjoy to do noon or later. Even in DS's afternoon preschool session most of the families just settled for the afternoon b/c all the morning slots were full.


----------



## majikfaerie

believe it or not, lots of children wake up at dawn.







:
so glad mine's not one of them!!!


----------



## jenneology

I know they do! I think it might actually be the norm that children wake up early, but we're the lucky ones who have children who sleep in!

My husband and I have asked ourselves before: did we make him that way by our actions and routines, or is he genetically programmed like us to go to bed late and wake-up late?

What do you think: is it nature or nurture?


----------



## majikfaerie

I think it's mostly nature.
at least while they're little. one of our friends has 2 kids; one who wakes up before sunrise every day, no matter what, and one who sleeps in. poor guy


----------



## jenneology

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
I'm still up, but I've got DS asleep, so I'll be taking him up to bed (yeah I nursed him down in my lap) soon and curling up with a nice book. I think he just needs a few more minutes till he's in deep enough sleep to move. We have no school tomarrow, so we can sleep in.







:

Ooo, what book?

I'm currently reading the Memory, Sorrow and Thorn series by Tad Williams. Its my first foray into fantasy. I was persistent through Book 1, interested in Book 2 and now I'm anxious to read more in Book 3, Part I. Have you ever read a series that one of the books was so long that it had to be put into two volumes? Its kinda weird....

I don't have "school" tomorrow either. Which means I won't have an infant showing up on my doorstep for all-day care. Yay, sleeping in!


----------



## majikfaerie

yay for sleeping in! that's one of the best things about homeschooling


----------



## jenneology

That's what I keep trying to tell my husband, but he doesn't think that's a good reason to do it. He's of the mindset that "they're gonna have to learn how to operate on real world time anyway. Get 'em used to it now." Sigh.

Ideas for changing that mindset?


----------



## eepster

It's one of McCaffery's Pern books.

I suspet that nuture ends up rienforcing nurture. DH and I are both night owls, but DS is a superduper night owl. Any other family would go insane trying to fight it, I just give in to a fair degree.

I think he's ready to move (I'd have gone sooner, but he stirred and wanted to nurse) so goodnight.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenneology* 
Ideas for changing that mindset?









:
that's the best idea I could come up with







jk

well, I'd say: they'll have to learn to 'deal with the real world' soon enough, so why not let them follow their natural cycle while they can? not to mention, you *are* in the real world


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
It's one of McCaffery's Pern books.

I suspet that nuture ends up rienforcing nurture. DH and I are both night owls, but DS is a superduper night owl. Any other family would go insane trying to fight it, I just give in to a fair degree.

I think he's ready to move (I'd have gone sooner, but he stirred and wanted to nurse) so goodnight.

really, we totally went insane trying to change dd's sleep cycle. as a toddler she never went to sleep before midnight, and often much later. she didnt settle till we just let go and let her stay up.what a relief that realisation was!


----------



## jenneology

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 







:
that's the best idea I could come up with







jk

well, I'd say: they'll have to learn to 'deal with the real world' soon enough, so why not let them follow their natural cycle while they can? not to mention, you *are* in the real world









I agree! And I'm completely enjoying my rendition of the real world.

I also think, why not let them enjoy that natural cycle until say, high school? I'd try to push it longer but I've never heard of homeschooled seminary students in the LDS church, although it would be awesome to be the teacher of my children on those topics. Regardless, they'd have to learn to wake up early serving missions for the church. I am pretty sure there is no way around that one...although I'd like to hear the "insubordination" talks they'd receive. I just remember "my kid was born breaking the honor code." Okay, sorry I'm just rambling now, off in my LDS-isms.


----------



## jenneology

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
It's one of McCaffery's Pern books.

I suspet that nuture ends up rienforcing nurture. DH and I are both night owls, but DS is a superduper night owl. Any other family would go insane trying to fight it, I just give in to a fair degree.

I think he's ready to move (I'd have gone sooner, but he stirred and wanted to nurse) so goodnight.

Good night!


----------



## jenneology

Wow, I didn't think that I would actually finish tonight but I did. Now I'm off to bed to cuddle with my sweet wee one and my best friend.


----------



## majikfaerie

yay for cuddling







goodnight!


----------



## majikfaerie

so is anyone else up?


----------



## ~Boudicca~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
yay for sleeping in! that's one of the best things about homeschooling

















Absolutely!

We tried to do a ballet class for Zoe at 11 a.m. last winter and trying to get up early resulted in tears, frustration, and eventual dislike for going to ballet. I could not even imagine getting up at 6:00 or 7:00 to pack her off to school. We would kill each other.


----------



## eepster

We got to sleep in till after noon









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenneology* 
Wow, I didn't think that I would actually finish tonight but I did. Now I'm off to bed to cuddle with my sweet wee one and my best friend.

I think it's harder to be an online nightowl from the west coast than here on the east coast. When all the east coasters are tucked in I still have west coasters up and going to chat wthi.


----------



## majikfaerie

there's always the australian night owls to chat with


----------



## happyhats

As far as dealing with real world time, I think that's kinda a crock, no offense. There are PLENTY of careers in the "real world" that being nocturnal is perfectly normal, if not ideal. And not just in blue collar fields, although if you work in those fields second or third shift you can make more money.


----------



## majikfaerie

totally. doctors in hospitals work nights, and in the mainstream eyes of success, Dr is about as high up as you can get. next time someone hassles me for letting dd stay up till whenever, i'm just gonna batt my eyelashes and say "no, I force her to stay up late, coz i'm planning for her to be a surgeon in a busy emergency room. She has to get in training for the real world"


----------



## majikfaerie

so is anyone up? It seems like i'm the only person on mdc today


----------



## NinaBruja

i woke up at midnight for some reason... and it seems like threads are going slow.

i like how when asked about bedtimes my oldest will say 'i dont go to sleep, i fall asleep'
since she was a little one the usual way of getting her to bed is letting her play til she lays down.


----------



## jenneology

I was up last night, but I was hungrily finishing that book series. When my husband fell asleep I had 200 pages to go and he said he didn't think I'd finish before I went to asleep. Well, I did. at 1:15 am.

Then today, I napped with the Chunka who started his nap at 6 pm, so I'm up! Browsing on here, mostly. I could be reading up on the additions I need to make to my thesis before I submit it. But I'm not... I also think I'm pretty awake because I did yoga between the nap and bedtime. Excersizing at night tends to wake me up.

I like the real world thing about night owls. But before the doctors "get" to work nights, they have to slave through college and medical school which requires early mornings. Also I'd be VERY surprised if one of my children decides to be a doctor because my husband and I are very vocal in our disrespect for the type of doctor that we dislike (and I think they are actually the rule rather than the exception). And our kids aren't likely to be the blue-collar type (I don't think). But adult children have minds of their own, and tend to do things different than their parents, so maybe.... However, family values tend to be strong predictors too, hmm, interesting pondering...

P.S. I skipped the playgroup this morning and cancelled on the mom group for tomorrow. Both were 10 am.


----------



## spiritofthings

Oh man, just came across this thread. Can it really be that other moms are up when I am. I thought I was the only insane and fatigued mom on the planet!

Good to know... good to know... I'll be checking in on this thread again.

Blessings to you other nocturnal mamas.


----------



## majikfaerie

hi spiritofthings nice to meet you







don't worry; mom is a synonym for insane and fatigued


----------



## NinaBruja

my oldest just turned 5









today were getting her pet rats. who are also nocturnal


----------



## majikfaerie

cool! nocturnal famlies should have nocturnal pets


----------



## NinaBruja

indeed. its boring if youre up and your pet is always asleep.

we have nocturnal cats too


----------



## eepster

Who's still up?

DS is still going, though NAK so I hope he'll fall asleep soon. He took an extra long nap today (I fell asleep with him, which makes him stay asleep longer,) so he's off schedual.


----------



## orangefoot

After reading the Crock Pot megathread on the meal planning forum I went and bought a crock pot on Saturday. I'd love not to be doing a meal for an hour at the 'ratty' bit of our day between 5ish and 6ish.

However....yesterday dh and I discovered the crockpotting may not be very compatible food prep thing for us nocturnal types. We got out of bed at midday, and got to the shops at 3 to buy the coriander and fennel seeds that we didn't have for the recipe we were drooling over. We got it all in teh pot at around 5pm and had to go from low ofr 8 hours to high for as long as we thought! It was done around 9pm and totally worth waiting for but I think I might have to prep stuff at night and get one of the boys to switch the thing on when they go to school another time!

We moved from summer time to BST over the weekend so our clockes went back. Bizaarely this means we are now going to bed a bit earlier becuase 2am is now 1am. I think this effect will wear off in a week or so









Welcome to the new night folk! Darkness if very comforting.


----------



## SarahSeesStars

I've always been a nocturnal person. Heck, I believe my animal spirit is the owl! For the last few years, before my son, I worked at a bar keeping hours that suit my inner clock (usually 7pm-3am). I love doing grocery shopping in the wee hours because there is usually NO ONE there except stock people and I can zip through my list in record time.

The only downside is that, besides the grocery store, nothing else is open when I'm up and feeling productive! Doctor/hair appointments, car maintainance, and any other shopping requires hauling my zombie butt out of bed to sleepwalk into the sunlight. I dread when DS starts socializing & sleeping through the night because we'll have to flip-flop our schedules


----------



## majikfaerie

i haven't been able to sleep at all lately. i think partially due to going through a break-up with my gf, but also coz we have got an infestation of rats in the house







:
i put out poison and traps, so its just a waiting game till they all die. but in the meantime, they're keeping me up at night, even more than usual


----------



## orangefoot

Majik I'm sorry to hear about you and your gf - and the rats.


----------



## majikfaerie

thanks OF. it's rats on both coutns


----------



## NinaBruja

im sorry you have unwelcome rats. i once had mice and that sucked.

on an ironic note...

our pet rats are just adorable!







theyre little baby girl rats. my dd named them katy and rosalina. katy is my favourite. she chitters and 'popcorns' around(jumping all sporadically around) and is just the sweetest little thing







:


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat* 
im sorry you have unwelcome rats. i once had mice and that sucked.

on an ironic note...

our pet rats are just adorable!







theyre little baby girl rats. my dd named them katy and rosalina. katy is my favourite. she chitters and 'popcorns' around(jumping all sporadically around) and is just the sweetest little thing







:

We had an uninvited mouse for awhile who became very domesticated and almost pet like. I think the fact that I would be up NAK half the night and talk to him when he came out was what did it.


----------



## crittersmom

Icky about the rats,i was upset about my itty bitty mouse.
I tried to convince everyone around me to get me a rat for my 14th bday, I don't really know why, maybe it was just a stunt.
I've gone from going to bed at 1 in the morning to going to bed at 3 whcih would be fine if I didn't have to get up to take my oldest to school.There is always someone on my lap so my computer time is pretty limited too.
IN CA a lot of places were 24 hrs and had drive ins and delivery services, I was so spoiled.








I am avoiding the laundry since DD codename Gremlin is awake and feeling spritely.I dont' do it when she is awake because she locks me out of the house.


----------



## majikfaerie

honestly, i had a pet rat when I was 18, called ZacRat, and I loved him to bits. but that was different. honestly, who wants to get up in the morning (well, afternoon, but who's counting







) to find their kitchen counter covered in rat sh!t? *shudder*
I need to keep my family healthy.


----------



## onlyzombiecat

Hello!
I got up at 2:30AM. I took the dogs out because they have to pee when I get out of bed no matter what time it is. I think they snuck back to the warm bed with dh though. It's a bit frosty.

I'm a night owl by association and habit these days. I used to naturally feel more awake at night or early morning but not all night.
Dd is the major night owl in our family. Her natural cycle is to sleep for a week or so at night and then shift to being awake all night. She sleeps for 10 hours once she falls asleep. We fought against it for a long time. Now we go with the flow and there are less tears and anger.

We homeschool. We can do that at night and sleep in.

The main issue I have is that other people do not have our schedule. Dh works during the day so sometimes it is difficult to spend time together. It is difficult when we have non-night owl guests because I have to be awake with them during the day too. It is difficult when we can't get together with other families or kids because they go to bed so early. I wish a night owl family lived close to us so our kids could play together all night. Midnight playdate anyone?

Dd should be waking up any time now.


----------



## east carolina

I hate seeing animals killed, but I'd definitely set up traps if I had an infestation of mice or rats. A mouse died in our bed under the covers in our countryhouse and we found out about a month after the fact. The cat dragged it in and it hid under the covers and there it perished. We were not happy campers when we found out.

Majikfearie, sorry about your gf.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
honestly, i had a pet rat when I was 18, called ZacRat, and I loved him to bits. but that was different. honestly, who wants to get up in the morning (well, afternoon, but who's counting







) to find their kitchen counter covered in rat sh!t? *shudder*
I need to keep my family healthy.

Oh, and orangefoot, I hear you about the crockpot woes, although I still want to get one to help with the evening meal.. We have a pressure cooker and we're really happy with it. It cooks things real fast.


----------



## majikfaerie

all I can say is the rats have now polished off the *second* box of poison; greedy [email protected]#$ers!


----------



## east carolina

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm rat poison!


----------



## majikfaerie

yah, well, now it's 1.30am, and i can't sleep. and now i can't even blame it on the rats - I think they all started dying coz I haven't been hearing scuttling tonight.
ugh.


----------



## orangefoot

Oooh is a dead rat better than a live rat? Not sure on that one to be honest; it gives me the shivers thinking about it!

East Carolina - we are long time pressure cooker users so the slow cooker is a major departure from our normal habits. It will still be in use at least as much as usual I'm sure but tomorrow will be a crock pot dinner.... maybe.


----------



## east carolina

ugh. DS just fell asleep and its only 8:30. This usually means it's going to be a rough night. I've written before about him sleeping best from 11-9 or 12-10 or even going to bed later will guarantee a long solid sleep. But he is also a child with whom you cannot possibly enforce bedtimes or induce sleep. He just falls asleep when he's ready. he sleeps just like an adult would, except he still nurses to sleep and when he's waking up









Orangefoot, thanks for bringing up the crockpot from a nocturnal, late riser perspective. But DH has been working more and cooking is all up to me, so throwing the evening meal into the crockpot in the morning and then forgetting about it till it's time to eat is really enticing. Plus we eat alot of stews, soups and bean dishes, so all of those are well suited to crock pot cooking.

Majikfaerie, hopefully rats won't bother you anymore and hope you get a good sleep. How about some chamomile tee?


----------



## majikfaerie

Nooo! I think there might be a dead rat in the wall above my bed







there was a swarm of ants there this morning, and we've never had an ant problem before. gah! will this never end!


----------



## east carolina

Oh no! Keeping fingers crossed that your rat woes will end soon!!!


----------



## majikfaerie

thanks








I still haven't managed to sleep though. perhaps tonight will be my night.


----------



## LucyRev

Hi







: I've always been a night owl. My oldest DD is one too for sure. We are all adjusting right now because she started Kindergarten in the fall and it starts at 8:15am! That would have been a deal breaker if it wasn't such a great school. It is really hard for me to even consider going to sleep before midnight. We'll probably homeschool in the future. Maybe in the very near future.







I love going grocery shopping and bike riding in the middle of the night.


----------



## orangefoot

Lucyrev We love that Brimful of Asha track. It came out when my boys were little and we took it on CD when we moved to Mexico. We used to play it really loud driving in our van down the highway between Cancun and Playa del Carmen and people used to ask us what it was because they had never hear anything like it!


----------



## LucyRev

Cool! That sounds awesome.









I went to see them play about a year ago. I won free tickets! It was super fun. There wasn't a very big crowd but everybody there seemed to be enjoying themselves.


----------



## orangefoot

Majik - how's your dd tonight? I hope she is feeling better now. I saw your post on Parenting but by the time I read it you had fixed your problem!

The last time I saw delirium with fever was dh with tonsillitis and no antibiotics about 5 years ago. His hands were growing and dogs were eating them. He has no memory of any of it at all.

After posting last time we must have listened to Fatboy Slim's remix of Brimful of Asha 10 times or more on youtube. Gotta love the internet for that!


----------



## majikfaerie

thanks orangefoot. dd is feeling better this morning. though she puked and was still feverish when she woke up.


----------



## east carolina

mj, fingers crossed for your dd, hope she feels better soon, that must have been scary!


----------



## majikfaerie

dd is much better this evening







but as if that wasn't bad enough, tonight we had a pair of poisonous snakes in the kitchen!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/majikfa...n/photostream/
drama galore at the majikfaerie household!


----------



## LucyRev




----------



## east carolina

This and jellyfish are the reason my DH is deathly afraid if going to Australia. How do you discourage snakes from being unwanted guests in your house?


----------



## majikfaerie

discourage them?
ask nicely







:









I don't know. I think blocking up all possible entry points (which would be close to impossible in our place). But I'm doing the darndest best I can. I'm all for living fluffy in the woods, and i don't mind snakes, but there is a line, and poisonous snakes *in* the house is waaaay over that line.


----------



## lena83

I love having time to myself at night to contemplate the day and think.
I wish I could function on less sleep to do it more often.I especially love rainy nights.


----------



## majikfaerie

oh, just to make it clear; i did call in a professional snake catcher last night. no way i'm sleeping with my child in a house with a snake in it. he came in and gave me the all-clear to stay in the house.


----------



## east carolina

I saw the picture on flickr. You are one brave mama! The only poisonous snake in this country AFAIK is the viper and they don't tend to invade people's houses. You're much more likely to have a wasps or hornet's nest outside your window.

We have a place in the country with alot of apple trees. When they bloom in the spring, you can sit under them and you will hear very intense buzzing. Every once in a while the buzzing will get louder and you'll look up and see a gigantic hornet.


----------



## majikfaerie

ugh hornets and wasps freak me out way more than snakes!
I was stung by a hornet on my nipple while dd was nursing. it got horribly infected, was seriously the most painful thing in my life. and we basically weaned after that coz i couldn't feed any more







thankfully we re-lactated









dp came home from israel yesterday, so what with my insomnia and his jetlag, we're realy not sleeping much.


----------



## orangefoot

Its 2am but I went to lie down after dinner at 8 and fell asleep til almost 11 so I won't be sleeping any time soon. Dh slept yesterday afternoon between work appointments. Dd2 fell asleep at about 11.30 despite walking about 2 miles today which is quite far on 22mo legs.

I would like dd2 to go to sleep earlier so I can get things done earlier but she just isn't programmed for it







I would be a hypocrite to complain about it.......

I read an article in the newspaper last week about teens in school who are troubled being helped by ex-service men taking classes for one day a week. Good self discipline and the motivation skills of the army were cited as good things as was having the time to find out about the kid's lives. I quote here "Children might be from a home where Mum doesn't get up in the morning or make breakfast. We build up the picture."

Yikes! That's me! My boys get themselves up in the morning and take themselves to school. What is wrong with a teenager doing that? What are we teaching our kids if they can't even find food for themselves in the morning at age 15?


----------



## majikfaerie

I used to get up in the morning and get ready to go to school before anyone else got up. but that's nothing to do with being nocturnal, I just had to leave so freakin early for the school bus







:


----------



## east carolina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
ugh hornets and wasps freak me out way more than snakes!
I was stung by a hornet on my nipple while dd was nursing. it got horribly infected, was seriously the most painful thing in my life. and we basically weaned after that coz i couldn't feed any more







thankfully we re-lactated









Whoa! That's crazy! Poor you, mj and how wonderful that you managed to relactate. When DS was a little over a year he had a short lived habit of biting down very hard just as he would unlatch. It was short lived because he bit my nipple so hard that he bit through the flesh about 1/4 of the way through







I could bend it open completely, it was so freaky and painful! I had to nurse only on one side for a week, and it split again when I started to nurse him on that side again, it took a while to heal completely. I'm still nursing and I am super strict about nursing manners now.

I used to make my own breakfast if I got up in time (I hated getting up, was really grouchy in the morning), and my parents were around in the morning. I certainly don't think that having to make your own breakfast is a negative thing in and of itself. Actually getting up and going to school is comparative worse! LOL


----------



## majikfaerie

wow ec. maybe I should tell the other _side_ of the story (that's a huge pun there)

dd bit part of my right nipple off the day before the hornet got me on the left one







:
she was eating raw cauliflower and went in for a little sip of boobmilk while still chewing!


----------



## east carolina

We should be awarded a purple boob metal for our pains, eh? Sheesh!


----------



## orangefoot

Ouch ouch ouch. And I thought my youngest had bad manners!


----------



## majikfaerie

amen for purple boob metals


----------



## east carolina

Just bumping since we fell into page 2.

It's 1 am here and I'm zonked out from looking at apartments and houses. We want to move and I've finally set the ball rolling. Saw a really cute place today that I could easily live in, but we have to sell our place first.

Happy nocturnaling!


----------



## boringscreenname

It's 4:55 a.m. here and I'm awake and at work until 7 a.m. I've been working the graveyard shift for nearly 2 years now and I love it, I'm a nightowl. I think I finally have DH convinced I'm a vampire. Now I know where to post when I get bored at 3 a.m.







:


----------



## eepster

I'm still up, DS is sprawled across my lap sleeping, but not quite deeply enough to move yet.


----------



## LucyRev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 

Yikes! That's me! My boys get themselves up in the morning and take themselves to school. What is wrong with a teenager doing that? What are we teaching our kids if they can't even find food for themselves in the morning at age 15?

When I was a teenager, my mom went to work super early so I always got myself ready. I never thought twice about it. But I was trusted to be "in charge" of myself and my sister since I was about 8 yrs old.

I hated getting up early and often failed my first period class because I just could NOT get there on time.

Right now we're nursing our cat back to health from liver disease.







She has a feeding tube and I have to feed her every 3-4 hours, so that's giving me a good excuse to indulge my nocturnal-ness. I'm so tempted to stay up in the middle of the night after feedings, but I know I'll be a wreck the next day.

And YOUCH with all the boob stories!! You mamas deserve a medal for sure


----------



## majikfaerie

so sorry about your cat







hope she gets better


----------



## east carolina

Sending you and your kitty much healing vibes, LucyRev!


----------



## majikfaerie

anyone awake?


----------



## east carolina

yup, but it's only 10 pm here, DS is taking a bath and I think I will get into bed soon as we spent most of the day walking and I'm feeling sooooo tired! Plus, last night I went to bed really late and didn't sleep too well.

We went to see a house in the countryside that's for sale. The village is nice and the forests around it are beautiful, but the house has a really small yard and it's on the main road, so it's probably not for us.

I also have a headache. I hope sleep and lots of water will take care of it, I really don't want to wake up with it.


----------



## majikfaerie




----------



## orangefoot

I'm here at 0315 rewarding myself for 3 hours straight catching up on business letters, agreements and emails that needed sorting. I do a load then surf a bit then do a load then surf a bit otherwise I get bogged down and want to run away from it all.

Wishing all cats and humans a good night's sleep and that you wake feeling better than yesterday.


----------



## NinaBruja

anybody up?


----------



## majikfaerie




----------



## NinaBruja

hii!!!
whats up in majikfaerieland?
im getting ready for dinner...watching extra... stalking new posts... so bored...


----------



## majikfaerie

hi poxybat!
majikfaerie land is pretty exhausted. we did a MASSIVE shopping mission in town today, and I started bleeding, after not sleeping much... but at least the weather is warm and pleasant, and I'm home now with my feet up.


----------



## NinaBruja

hey you unschool...and go barefoot... awesome...


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat* 
hey you unschool...and go barefoot... awesome...

I even do both at the same time


----------



## NinaBruja

i dont get the whole girls into shoes thing... i have three pairs of shoes... boots, backup boots and a pair of heels for when im feeling sassy









i wish i knew more unschoolers, radical unschoolers even, in my area... i feel like an odd duck most of the time...


----------



## majikfaerie

mmmm odd duck









that's more shoes than I've got.


----------



## maylanna

Oh man.... i wish I would have found u guys last night when Iw as up bored. We have a whole family of owls over here....although sometimes I suspect my man is a possum. It is 9 am now and my DD is still sleeping!!


----------



## NinaBruja

i still havent gone to sleep...
im never sleeping again bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

okay, so it *is* daylight now, here, but this is the first time in, well, awhile, that me & my kids are up before 1 in the afternoon.







may i join? i promise i stay up until at least 3 or 4 every night!







and i do wear shoes sometimes but i never, ever wear socks. and we usually hang out mostly nekkid at my house. i'm glad i'm not the only mom who serves breakfast at 2 or 3 in the afternoon and dinner at midnight!







:


----------



## NinaBruja

my kids have taken a vow of nakedness too...
i had to make a rule of keeping panties on. especially while eating.

i always get people asking 'youre eating!? now!?'
i think its lunch time here...


----------



## robertandenith

i need to join you guys... I am always awake til 4-5 am sometimes right when the alarm clocks goes off for my husband who is a middle school teacher.









I wake up at 11 sometimes 1, it depends... I tried to 'fix' my schedule but the baby has a strange pattern so I end up sleeping the way he does


----------



## maylanna

Evenings ladies!! We had to pack up and head to a hotel tonight. I'll probably actually sleep because there is no distractions of home.

i am still pretty upset about the events that got us here.... i got the carpet steam cleaned today. i ended up getting the carpet protecor put on at the end.
we stayed locked out in our enclosed patio room all day. several hours after he left, I walked int he house, got a headache, and started vomiting.

Apparently he accidently sprayed some on my fireplace and didn't tell me about it. I lit the fire to help dry floor.....and sent the chemicals burning into the air in the house. Luckily the patio room is totally closed off from the rest of the house and my DD wasn't touched.

i opened windows and ran. Geez.......


----------



## NinaBruja

oh my!
glad youre all safe.

what is everyone doing tonight?

i was going to wash some dishes but it is freezing cold in here!
dp is the thermostat czar.







:


----------



## NinaBruja

i hate how some people are so warm blooded all by themselves that they can wear tshirts in the dead of winter...
im freezing!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

hmmm....lets see, it's 1 here and we just finished folding some laundry and now it's time for baths/showers. the only one *really* clothed is the baby and his cd. and dh wears boxers as a rule, or else dd just laughs hysterically.







she's 3, so bathroom humor is huge around here.

maylanna - i'm so sorry! your dd is chemically sensitive? or worse??? i personally can't even read a new book, because the ink smells so strong i get a bad headache and tunnel vision and nausea.


----------



## ScarletBegonias




----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maylanna* 
Evenings ladies!! We had to pack up and head to a hotel tonight. I'll probably actually sleep because there is no distractions of home.

i am still pretty upset about the events that got us here.... i got the carpet steam cleaned today. i ended up getting the carpet protecor put on at the end.
we stayed locked out in our enclosed patio room all day. several hours after he left, I walked int he house, got a headache, and started vomiting.

Apparently he accidently sprayed some on my fireplace and didn't tell me about it. I lit the fire to help dry floor.....and sent the chemicals burning into the air in the house. Luckily the patio room is totally closed off from the rest of the house and my DD wasn't touched.

i opened windows and ran. Geez.......

goodness! are you okay?
that cleaning company is in big trouble from me!







:
feel better mama!


----------



## jenneology

How about tonight? Anyone awake?

I love my nighttime work hours....I've missed them...


----------



## majikfaerie

I'm up


----------



## majikfaerie

but not for long - didn't sleep much last night; had a client go into labour and birth early in the morning. I'm beat.


----------



## jenneology

Good evening.

I'm currently writing a 25 random things about me thing on facebook. Because I moved on from the research project I was working on. Its my break before I move onto the other research project.

What are you up to?


----------



## jenneology

yay for a new baby. Are you a doula or midwife?


----------



## majikfaerie

did you just tag *me* with that 25 random things? I just got another notice from facebook about that one minute ago
if it wasn't you, it's freaky coincidence.

and I'm a MW


----------



## jenneology

lol, it wasn't me. Not unless I don't know that you are on my facebook friends list. That is an odd coincidence.

Very cool that you are a midwife. What was your journey to becoming one?


----------



## majikfaerie

okay, just to compound the weird facebook coincidences, someone called jen just friended me, and I don't think it was you.







:

I don't even do facebook very much

and my path to midwifery was basically a long, difficult, and unplanned unassisted homebirth (well, the homebirth bit was planned, but everything went haywire), followed by doulaing for some friends, meeting a mw and assisting at a few births, and deciding that's my life... 5 years of independent study including 3 years of practice later... here I am


----------



## jenneology

Amazing, it really can be done that quickly with a small child. How expensive was the process? The cost of midwifery school is daunting to me.


----------



## majikfaerie

if you do an off-site school like AAMI, it's really very affordable









and I'm blessed enough to have a *very* supportive DP who works at home, and we're unschooling, so we have the flexibility to make it work quite effortlessly


----------



## jenneology

Really? How affordable?


----------



## majikfaerie

have a look at their website. the other thing is that they often have specials and drawings for discounted rates, etc. ancientartmidwifery.com


----------



## orangefoot

It's 1125am and we are off to a friend's house for lunch and to squeeze her chubby babe







We've had a little but of breakfast just 5 mins ago so we don't eat her out of house and home in half an hour


----------



## jenneology

:

The whole thing is under $5,000. Wow. That is accessible to me. I've got the Seattle Midwifery School right down the road from me and I think its like $30,000. I just finished a M.Ed. that in total was less than $15,000 and even though I paid that entirely out of pocket, I still thought it was a good deal. Woah...something to think about...

Are you licensed?


----------



## jenneology

I'm off to bed, but thank you for that education. I will be seriously considering that.


----------



## majikfaerie

morning orangefoot








enjoy those chubby babas









jenneology, no I'm not licensed, and I don't intend to be (for various reasons, but mostly because of the legal restrictions around licensing where I live). I'm happy being a radical renegade lay mw







:


----------



## majikfaerie

yeah, I'm off to bed now too


----------



## east carolina

someone came around to look at our apartment at 11. I had to set my alarm









i haven't been on mdc for awhile, nice to see this thread again


----------



## NinaBruja

dang i forgot about this thread and now i think its bedtime...

hey everyone should check out my psa in the vbac forum


----------



## majikfaerie

whoa i think I just coined a new word!


----------



## jenneology

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
jenneology, no I'm not licensed, and I don't intend to be (for various reasons, but mostly because of the legal restrictions around licensing where I live). I'm happy being a radical renegade lay mw







:

If I were to do that program, that'd be my plan too. Glad to know that people like you do exist.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenneology* 
If I were to do that program, that'd be my plan too. Glad to know that people like you do exist.

ah, so you do believe in faeries


----------



## east carolina

it's 2:45 here and I'm going to sleep. Well, I might read a few more threads. Night mamas


----------



## majikfaerie

night! I'll be up for a good long while yet.


----------



## jenneology

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
ah, so you do believe in faeries









I truly do. I've got collection of about 40 right behind me.


----------



## orangefoot

Oh Baby Alex, as my youngest calls him, is super cuddlable and smiley. Dd2 is all over him whenever we see him and that reminds me of why I always thought having another babe when the preceding one was about 3 was a better idea than when they are just 2!

It's just 2am and I've been baking banana muffins and cleaning up the kitchen while listening to the BBC world service talking about no-till farming to protect the soil from erosion. Very interesting. I'm trying to keep my kitchen a bit cleaner since I did a challenge on the decluttering thread a couple of weeks ago: pic of kitchen before and pic of kitchen 30 mins after. I try to get it clear most days but on others I am left wondering why I am trying to prepare food for six in a foot square space of counter top when it could be cleaner and tidier!

It looks better now and the muffins are out. I'll go and snuggle dh in bed now


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenneology* 
I truly do. I've got collection of about 40 right behind me.
























:

orangefoot, your kitchen looks much better


----------



## NinaBruja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
whoa i think I just coined a new word!

vaginavist?









how is everyone tonight? my kids are running around crazy and i want to sew some dolls but i cant because i have no stuffing...
bah

i do have a huge bag of alpaca roving at my moms house... gah im a terrible vegan...


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat* 
vaginavist?









how is everyone tonight? my kids are running around crazy and i want to sew some dolls but i cant because i have no stuffing...
bah

i do have a huge bag of alpaca roving at my moms house... gah im a terrible vegan...

yep. vaginavist and proud









I'm in the middle of encapsulating my client's placenta


----------



## east carolina

poxybat -- I read your thread before going to bed. You rock! Here, here to vaginavism!

DS is super clingy, whiny, sensitive, contrarian, weepy, irritable, out of sorts....well, like most men when they're sick. In his defense, I should say that it appears that he has an ear infection, which having had a few myself I know are pretty painful. Poor little guy.

I need to go bake bread, but that'll have to wait til DH gets home cause I've got a lap child stuck to my breast.


----------



## majikfaerie

healing vibes to your little guy east carolina


----------



## east carolina

Thanks, mf, I think they're helping. nak, lol.


----------



## orangefoot

east carolina - I hope he's feeling even better now. Ear pain is yucky. Keeping nakking is about all you can do.

Have you tried no-knead bread? You can do it one handed with a babe on your boob if you need to! It is good for us nocturnal folk too because you can prepare it very late at night then tip it out mid afternoon and bake it when the oven is already on for dinner early evening.


----------



## majikfaerie

I make a no-knead bread regularly, one that seems to be less complicated than that one.
it's something like
1 3/4 cups warm water
1 tbsp salt
1/4 tsp instant yeast (yep, that's all)
1 cup of flour
mix it all together in a bowl, cover and leave 4-8 hours
add another 2 cups flour and mix well, cover and leave another 6-8 hours.
spinkle 2 tbsp flour around the edges and fold into the centre, leave 3 hours
(you can repeat or skip that last step as you like; the more the better)
bake in a very hot oven for about 1/2 hour, covered, then lowe the temp a little for 10 mins more
enjoy


----------



## AFWife

Hi, kind of joining. I'm usually up very late (I have insomnia and have had it since I was a kid) Good to know there will be others up when I'm awake and bored


----------



## orangefoot

I don't find he NYT one too complicated as it needs next to no attention. I mix it all at once then leave the whole lot for a bit over 12 hours then flop it out onto a teatowel for a while til its grown again then in goes into the pot. Cooking in the post with a lid on makes the most amazing crust.

I make pizza dough the time intensive way though and knead for 10 mins. Is there a quicker (lazier) Sometimes kneading is therapeutic though


----------



## majikfaerie

welcome afwife







(again)


----------



## AFWife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
welcome afwife







(again)

lol I'm finding there are several people I have little things in common with!


----------



## majikfaerie

yeah, it's funny how many people are in all the same tribes as me. I start thinking MDC is a very small place, and then sometimes venture into other threads and find all these people I don't recognise


----------



## east carolina

Wow, many bread-bakers in this thread. I actually love to knead bread and DS loves to add the flour, he calls himself my sous chef









His ear is totally better, it was really just that one day. So now I don't know if it really was an infection or if breastmilk is the most sh*t-kicking cure for ear infections. I'm more inclined to believe the latter. ;-)

Welcome to our tribe AFwife.

We're about to watch a movie, it's 11:30


----------



## majikfaerie

glad your boy's ear is better.
I'm just doing some study and catching up on emails.


----------



## Devaskyla

Another night owl here. All of us are. H gets antsy about people knowing the kids are up so late, he won't let them play outside after it gets dark. Lately they've been going to sleep by midnight, but it was 1 or 2. The only problem is that it makes it hard to do anything. The world is definitely not set up for us night people.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
I'm in the middle of encapsulating my client's placenta

What method do you use? I've been trying to find out the best way to do it for this baby...assuming the placenta doesn't fall out in the toilet like it did with ds2.


----------



## AFWife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
Another night owl here. All of us are. H gets antsy about people knowing the kids are up so late, he won't let them play outside after it gets dark. Lately they've been going to sleep by midnight, but it was 1 or 2. The only problem is that it makes it hard to do anything. The world is definitely not set up for us night people.

I was the same way growing up. My parents had their own janitorial business so my brother and I were always up until they got home (at least 11or 12) My parents used to kid that I was a "little vampire" because I'd get really alert when the sun went down. That just never changed. When people ask I tell them that I've had horrible insomnia my whole life...in reality, I just prefer the night time


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
What method do you use? I've been trying to find out the best way to do it for this baby...assuming the placenta doesn't fall out in the toilet like it did with ds2.









rinse placenta, run it through the blender to make a paste, pour it into a fruit leather tray in the food dehydrator (or you can do it in a very slow oven (like 100deg) for 10 hours or so), then you have placenta leather. chop it up and into the blender again to make a powder. then fill empty capsules with the powder.


----------



## AFWife

Up late and lonely...again


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
Up late and lonely...again









I'm here


----------



## AFWife

Care to boot up MSN or something? I'm having anxiety tonight so I'll be up for some time...


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
Care to boot up MSN or something? I'm having anxiety tonight so I'll be up for some time...

good lord love a duck! I never bother to open those things...
ah well, I opened up msn and yahoo messenger, and skype. see if you can find me


----------



## Tangled Hill

Up, as usual. Sleep? We don't need no stinking sleep!


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tangled Hill* 
Up, as usual. Sleep? We don't need no stinking sleep!










I read this and my brain played it to the tune of pink floyd's the Wall.


----------



## Tangled Hill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 








I read this and my brain played it to the tune of pink floyd's the Wall.

Weird - as I read this, the radio played a clip from The Wall. Oh, and I'm wearing a P.F. Animals shirt. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tangled Hill* 
Weird - as I read this, the radio played a clip from The Wall. Oh, and I'm wearing a P.F. Animals shirt. Coincidence? I think not.









:shock:
no way its a coincidence. I probably heard your radio through the post.
*cue twilight zone music*


----------



## 106657

Hello all. How is everyone doing? I am the only one up in my house. As usual!

Hey mf, how's it going? I haven't been here for a while.


----------



## maylanna

This morning my daughter pulled the blanket over her face and said hide mommy, the sun will make your eyes sqwinchy.


----------



## AFWife

That is awesome! So cute


----------



## majikfaerie

RV!!!! haven't seen you for aaaaages! what's up mama?


----------



## 106657

Hey mf, not a whole heck of a lot going on here. I tried to get out in the world, make some irl friends. Total bust!


----------



## NinaBruja

hey does the sun make anyone else nauseous?

it makes me so sick feeling its strange i was just wondering if anyone else felt like that too.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Hey mf, not a whole heck of a lot going on here. I tried to get out in the world, make some irl friends. Total bust!










it's cool, stay here with us









Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat* 
hey does the sun make anyone else nauseous?

it makes me so sick feeling its strange i was just wondering if anyone else felt like that too.

no... sounds like some strange condition.
but I realised that I really don't like bright sunlight. I really dislike bright light and it makes me uncomfortable. I hate going to the beach, and I realised it's because I don't like the bright sunlight. lately I bought some dark sunglasses and that helped a lot.


----------



## 106657

Hello mamas. I am here a bit early tonight. I will try to get back here later. I have been having such a hard time sleeping lately, don't know why??


----------



## majikfaerie

hope you get some sleep mama


----------



## NinaBruja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 

no... sounds like some strange condition.
but I realised that I really don't like bright sunlight. I really dislike bright light and it makes me uncomfortable. I hate going to the beach, and I realised it's because I don't like the bright sunlight. lately I bought some dark sunglasses and that helped a lot.

at first i just feel it as uncomfortable. when the sun hits my skin it kind of stings. ive always wondered if maybe im just photosensitive...
i wonder if the nausea goes along with that.


----------



## east carolina

It does sound like you are photosensitive. For myself, I quite like sunlight and heat. I have very sensitive skin as well and I can't soak in huge amounts of sun, but I just love it when I feel the sun's warmth on me. I totally feel better in the summer. I am very much not a winter person. I get cold so easily.







:


----------



## majikfaerie

oh, I also can't handle the cold. anything much under 70F and I'm miserable. I like hot weather, but I want to sit somewhere very shady and breezy


----------



## 106657

Hey all. I hope you are having a wonderful day. I just want to say YUCK!!! That's my day. My bestfriend, my bestfriend, has let me go.. I just feel sad about the entire thing.


----------



## majikfaerie

rv
I'm still here for ya.

oh, but... not for the next 2 weeks. we're going to tasmania for a rainbow gathering







:


----------



## jenneology

I'm up. I was up last night too but the library pages were sucking too much processor to check in here. It was a productive night last night though: I found some of the research articles I was looking for, brainstormed a way to organize the findings from those articles and invested in a variety of art supplies for the Chunk. I'm trying to rein in my ECE tendencies and not go all out preschool teacher on the kid. But he asked for school and I can give him developmentally appropriate learning activities like a school so here we go. I was considering a co-op but I guess I'm choosing homeschool by default. I think I'll like it more this way and I expect that he will too.

But tonight, no so much fun, paying bills and writing thank you cards. Let hope the super proper in-laws won't mind electronic thank you cards this year...


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 







rv
I'm still here for ya.

oh, but... not for the next 2 weeks. we're going to tasmania for a rainbow gathering







:

Thanks mf. I wish I were going. Have fun!!


----------



## NinaBruja

hello everyone
hows everyone doing?


----------



## jenneology

I hope I will be going to sleep soon, but there's a good chance that won't happen because I napped with the Chunka this afternoon. I will likely be back on the comp until 3-ish again. Its productive but I'd like to sleep at a normal time...


----------



## ScarletBegonias

hello all!

dh has been hogging the computater and i've finally got my turn. just got ds to sleep and dd is sleeping over at her auntie's.







:

i love to bake bread! although i haven't lately due to the outrageous cost of propane. it's just more economical to pay $5 for a loaf, as outrageous as *that* is. i'm bummed though about the no-bake thing, because i happened to get some really nice flour by accident. when i went to pick up my 50lb sack of flour from whole foods (














, they, of course, had given it away to someone else. so they gave me the high-gluten flour from their bakery, and man-oh-man, have my baked goods been turning out d-e-l-i-c-i-o-s-o!









well, idk if i'll be back tonight, i hear dh breathing heavily, so he must want this thing back!


----------



## jenneology

I'm back... I had been hoping that when I mentioned the need for water that my husband would have volunteered to bring me some. I'm getting to that point in pregnancy where when I settle in bed, I don't really want to climb out. And its only going to get harder. The way our bed is set up, its not as simple as putting my feet on the floor and standing. I have to scoot down to the end of the bed and then stand up because we've got the crib as a sidecar on my side. Its just going to get harder the bigger the babe gets too. Right now I just need to suck it up because its really not that difficult, just not as easy as it was a couple of weeks ago...

Tonight is more collecting research articles. I'm getting a fine collection. yay google scholar!


----------



## east carolina

rv -- so sorry about your friend! I can't say that I've had that happen to me, but many of my good friends have moved away and two very good friends of ours will probably move away in September and it's just so heartachy.

DS has been slightly less nocturnal. He's been going to bed by midnight most nights. It's been good for me and DH


----------



## east carolina

Ugh, it's only 11:15 and I'm starting to get tired. I have to stay awake because I have to help edit an article about vaccine risk awareness for a local waldorf journal. But I have to wait until my friend is done putting it together.

I think I'm going to look at our local dog shelter's pages while I wait. We are thinking about getting a dog from the shelter when we move into our new apartment.


----------



## orangefoot

I'm back to nocturnal+insomnia after years of being able to fall asleep if I needed to - just very late. I think it is related to me and dd coming to an agreement that we don't bf anymore. Could a reduction in prolactin be keeping me awake? The joy of those first few months of each babe's life when I could wake numerous times in the night and fall straight back to sleep again is long gone.

I am actually waking up feeling tired and going to bed calculating how many hours there are til I need to get up just like I used to when I was still at college and had to be on the bus by 8.30. Both our dds are in the room, and often the bed, with us and now if they disturb me in the night I can't get back to sleep. I wanted to stop bf becuase I was so physically weary and mentally tired of it too but now I feel even worse due to tiredness. Aaargh!

We are seeing friends tomorrow around 2pm so I'm sure I can manage that then I need to maske some superhuman effort to get up early on Thursday because Flapjack and MDC mama who lives not far from me is coming to visit us







: I don't want to leave her standing at the yarn shop til the afternoon waiting for us


----------



## east carolina

Wow, Orangefoot, you can meet some MDC mamas, how cool! You gals have fun!!

Insomnia after weaning makes sense to me. Isn't prolactin a relaxing hormone? And anyway, weaning is a big change in your body, any a change can trigger more change.

I stayed up really late 2 nights ago because of that article I alluded to in a previous post. I finished proofing it at about 3 am and I was on skype with another friend who was also proofing. When I was done working I goofed off for another hour making a weemee of myself for skype. Today I had to get up at 7:30







(that's crazy early for me, plus DS and I usually get our best sleep in the early morning) cause a friend of mine was coming over to have me help her out with an exam.


----------



## NinaBruja

insomnia sucks...

i hate once i get the kids to bed i think i can relax and go to sleep. no of course not... i end up staring at the ceiling for another few hours.

ack


----------



## Jannah6

I'm always up







:


----------



## orangefoot

I did get up early and meet an MDC mama which was lovely. Today I was up early too, meeting our accountant who keeps normal human hours - and it was dd's 6th birthday so she was up with the lark (for her) and out of bed just after 9 out of excitement!

Tomorrow I want to take the children to an activity art thing in the basement of our town museum which they have enjoyed before but we will have to be there by 11am to make it worth going which will be a struggle.

Thank goodness half term holiday finishes on Friday and next week we can go back to our home schooling get togethers which are all in the afternoons!


----------



## jenneology

Quote:


Originally Posted by *east carolina* 
Insomnia after weaning makes sense to me. Isn't prolactin a relaxing hormone? And anyway, weaning is a big change in your body, any a change can trigger more change.

Interesting...maybe that is what is going on with me. I'm pretty sure weaning has occurred but due to reduced milk supply in pregnancy. I was hoping that wouldn't happen but it has. Now I'm hoping that Chunka (barely 2) will resume breastfeeding when his sibling is born.

I do love the work I get done at night though. Did anyone else get solicited for an interview on nightowl mamas?


----------



## Sol_y_Paz

Always been a night owl!








Mornings never ever have been my thing. Unless I stay up ALL night.


----------



## Jannah6

I'm like a newborn, never can sleep through the night.


----------



## Aliviasmom

Yay! I found a tribe!

I've always been a night owl. I've worked third shift and wish I could find another third shift job, but then I'd never see dd.







I've recently been diagnosed with a couple sleep disorders. These have lately morphed into some wicked insomnia.







:

So...I'm up till 3 or 4 nearly every night lately. My DVR is getting cleared out, but I'm running out of things to do this late at night!


----------



## natural_mama89

Hey guys. I stay up late because DP works a swing shift and if I didn't stay up I wouldn't really see him three days of the week and a fourth I would only see him for like 5 hours. I normally get up at 8, and stay up until 1 or 2 a.m. So i usually only get about 4-5 hours of sleep, but I get a lot done in a day.


----------



## NinaBruja

dude! you totally named your kid lestat!








i started reading anne rice at 6. i love vampires. maybe because ive always secretly felt i was one









anyone up yet?


----------



## NinaBruja

aliviasmom, i read alot of books late at night. i finished the twilight series in a few days and im half way through the harry potter books.

heh i read kids books









also looking through fluff blogs wastes a ton of time with fun
i like the fail blog and cakewrecks. theres also you knit what?


----------



## Jannah6

Who's up at this hr????


----------



## eepster

Well I'm up.


----------



## eilonwy

I've been up all night. I'm going to bed now. I think.


----------



## jenneology

I'm thinking its going to be late night blogging. I love have a laptop and wireless in bed...

Today I discovered that if I had been alive in 1919, I totally would have been a suffragette. I'm getting into following state legislation and advocacy. It's such a nerdy passion, but I'm really enjoying myself. Secretly, I'm hoping that someday I'll be on a gubernatorial appointed committee on children's and family issues.

Perhaps in 4 months from now, my hyper excited energy will have dissipated a bit...when my biggest concerns are getting the newborn fed and sleeping, me showered and rested and the toddler cared for as well.


----------



## Jannah6

That's great *jenneology* . As for me, I'm just up doing laundry. I had an arguement with DH







:







. Apparently he thinks that I torture myself by staying up these odd hours and roaming the house


----------



## jenneology

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah6* 
That's great *jenneology* . As for me, I'm just up doing laundry. I had an arguement with DH







:







. Apparently he thinks that I torture myself by staying up these odd hours and roaming the house









Awww...







I think its a hard thing for people to understand. My logic is if I can still function during the days, what does it matter? Its just the schedule I'm on and if its working with me and the kids, who cares?

Did anyone else here get interviewed by the journalist writing an article on nocturnal mamas?


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenneology* 
Awww...







I think its a hard thing for people to understand. My logic is if I can still function during the days, what does it matter? Its just the schedule I'm on and if its working with me and the kids, who cares?

Did anyone else here get interviewed by the journalist writing an article on nocturnal mamas?


Thanks, I neded that. He thinks that I'm tired during the day because I'm up at these hours. He won't get it through his thick skull, I *CAN''T* get back to sleep. Could it be that I'm tired because I have 6 DC and I'm nursing, *DUH.*
No interview here, I didn't even know about it. Were you interviewed?


----------



## majikfaerie

I'm baaaaa-aaaaack!


----------



## jenneology

Good evening, majickfaerie. How are you tonight? (why is it, in my head, I think that with a dracula accent?)

I think the journalist was looking for moms in Canada, and she interviewed me because Seattle is close to Canada? But yeah, evidently she's writing a piece on moms who have strange sleep schedules and found our thread here. Here's a link to an article she's written and I think its also where she'll post the nocturnal moms one when she's done with it: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servl...tory/lifeMain/

Jannah, nah, I don't think 6 children and nursing could have ANYTHING to do with it....


----------



## orangefoot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenneology* 
Jannah, nah, I don't think 6 children and nursing could have ANYTHING to do with it....









Indeed. Tired is tired, doesn't matter when you sleep. I have a friend who is up at 6am and in bed by 10pm. How come she is allowed to say she is tired and I'm not?

I'm here giving myself a reward for finishing up this weekends paperwork and a year review of payments for a landlord. He has 12 properties and doesn't employ a book keeper. It wouldn't be so bad but he is very, very disorganised and also bad at reading bank statements it seems. I've got 10 emails saved to send in the morning so that people don't think we are an irresponsible business doing work at these hours.









mf did you have a great time?


----------



## majikfaerie

orangefoot, I didn't have a great time.
I had a SUPER-FABULORIFFIC-GREAT time!








and now I have a mountain of work to catch up on...


----------



## jenneology

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Indeed. Tired is tired, doesn't matter when you sleep. I have a friend who is up at 6am and in bed by 10pm. How come she is allowed to say she is tired and I'm not?

Excellent point. With my schedule, I get the same amount of sleep as if I slept from 10-6, but I can't do that. I have never been a morning person, and asking my mother confirms that. I'm beginning to realize that we've got a bit of a counterculture going on here. The people who do not sleep like "normals."

Quote:

I've got 10 emails saved to send in the morning so that people don't think we are an irresponsible business doing work at these hours.









This gave me a good laugh.







I do that too sometimes, but depending on the recipient, I'll just send at 3 am. My thesis advisor got a lot of emails from me during the night, but I enjoyed a three hour time difference so when she got something the time stamp was only midnight. That's not so bad for a young mother graduate student.


----------



## majikfaerie

can't you set your email to auto send emails at a certain time?


----------



## jenneology

I've never heard of such a thing, but I like it! I'm a solely hotmail user though and they definitely don't offer that feature.


----------



## AFWife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
can't you set your email to auto send emails at a certain time?

I think you can change what time is put on your emails in some providers...but you have to change your timezone and whatnot. Hmm...


----------



## majikfaerie

I thought with non-web-based email clients like outlook you could set them to send at a certain time.








I never worried at all about what time my emails send.


----------



## NinaBruja

how is everyone? i need to get myself diurnal this week because i have a ton of day things going on... and jury duty ugh


----------



## orangefoot

I didn't used to worry about the time mails were sent until I had a landlord who was shocked that we were working at 3am and was wondering what state we were in during the day to deal with clients







:

The fact that it is me emailing while dh is sleeping and him in the office or on the phone or out doing viewings on properties in the day when I am either sleeping or with the children didn't cross her mind.

Anyhoo now I reply straight away if I get an email late at night as the recipient is obviously also still awake but if I am catching up on the day, I save to send later and Thunderbird will send everything when you restart in the morning - or whenever you restart.

pb Jury duty - yuck. Take a good book to read while you wait to be called in case you have to wait for hours.


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
I'm baaaaa-aaaaack!


Of course you're back, you're an *Addict*


----------



## majikfaerie

yeah, I am an addict. say, where did that tribe go? I didn't see it.

and







sorry about jury duty poxy


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 







yeah, I am an addict. say, where did that tribe go? I didn't see it.

and







sorry about jury duty poxy

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...938624&page=63
*
ETA:* Today I had to start dropping/picking up my DC to/from school. I had to wake at 5a.m, so I needed my rest. I kept waking up and forcing myself to go back to sleep. I finally couldn't do it anymore, so at 4:30a.m I just stayed awake and have been up ever since.

My mother is nocturnal and 2 of my DD. What about you ladies????


----------



## majikfaerie

thanks j6

that sounds really rough. I can't imagine how we'd cope if we had to get up for school







:
I love homeschooling


----------



## orangefoot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
thanks j6

that sounds really rough. I can't imagine how we'd cope if we had to get up for school







:
I love homeschooling

Me too to all that!


----------



## east carolina

Hey lovely nocturnal ladies!

My mom is an insomniac, but she's definitely diurnal. I've always been nocturnal. As a kid, I "wasn't allowed" to nap (I was never tired anyway) in preschool or I would be up all night. Apparently, my mom had to argue with the school to get them to tolerate that









I also got a letter from the jury duty people, just to confirm change of address. I have to let them know that I won't be available for jury duty because I live on another continent now.

I would love to homeschool, but I don't know if I'm cut out for it. DH would, so we'll see how we work it out. DS is only 4, but he's already talking about how he wants to go to school and, honestly, I need a break from parenting non-stop (I'm SAHM now). We'll cross that bridge when we get there.


----------



## Jannah6

[B*]east carolina* [/B], I'm also diurnal. I'm def. not nocturnal, but can I stay







. Even if I only get a few hours of sleep I can't sleep through the morning.


----------



## jenneology

Here's the link to that nocturnal mamas article I told you about:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servl...ntStory/Front/


----------



## NinaBruja

jury duty fell through. i called and they said its already over and im not needed. cool


----------



## jenneology

Who's up?

I discovered settlers of catan online today. so that's what I'm doing.

I also slipped on a muddy hill today and hurt my back. Baby is okay but thank goodness for chiropractic. Tomorrow I'm getting a massage. There's no way I want that messing up the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat* 
jury duty fell through. i called and they said its already over and im not needed. cool


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenneology* 
Who's up?

I discovered settlers of catan online today. so that's what I'm doing.

I also slipped on a muddy hill today and hurt my back. Baby is okay but thank goodness for chiropractic. Tomorrow I'm getting a massage. There's no way I want that messing up the rest of the pregnancy.









s


----------



## orangefoot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat* 
jury duty fell through. i called and they said its already over and im not needed. cool

That's a relief. I had images in my head that I didn't want for a good long time after I did my jury duty. It was truly horrible.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenneology* 
I also slipped on a muddy hill today and hurt my back. Baby is okay but thank goodness for chiropractic. Tomorrow I'm getting a massage. There's no way I want that messing up the rest of the pregnancy.

Ouch! I'm glad your babe is ok. Enjoy your massage and keep yourself warm.


----------



## Jannah6

I have to be up at 5, I need to get to sleep! What remedies have you tried in order to get to sleep?


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat* 
jury duty fell through. i called and they said its already over and im not needed. cool

yay!
I have no idea how jury duty works, so, does that mean now you've 'done' your duty and you're off their lists? or could you get called up again?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenneology* 
I also slipped on a muddy hill today and hurt my back. Baby is okay but thank goodness for chiropractic. Tomorrow I'm getting a massage. There's no way I want that messing up the rest of the pregnancy.

ouch! I did that last week.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah6* 
What remedies have you tried in order to get to sleep?

duh! we don't (that's the whole point of the thread)















:
just kidding. when I really need a night's sleep, I take a little valerian tincture, maybe with skullcap and/or hops tincture.


----------



## Jannah6

Majikfaerie. Are your sleep remedies ok to take while nursing?


----------



## murphysaangel

hi all you night-owl mommas!
Introducing myself; this is the 1st time I've seen this thread and thought I'd say hello. I'm totally nocturnal. I would stay up ALL night if I could (and sleep ALL day!). Unfortunately my ds has pretty strict ideas about waking at 6:30. Luckily (in a way) my dh was laid off a few weeks ago so he has been taking the "morning shift", reluctantly of course, so after I feed ds I get a few hours before he comes in for his a.m. nap, then we sleep a bit longer. It's working so far but I am *spoiled* and have no clue what I'll do when he goes back to work! I'm already dreading tomorrow morning because we have to drive down to a dr's appointment and I know dh will want to leave wayyyyy earlier than necessary, IMO, and I'll be giving up my morning "nap". Boo! I'm still experiencing 1st trimester fatigue so it sucks big time being tired all day; my naps are more necessary than voluntary, yk? (though I don't think dh sees it that way!) Here's hoping I'll get some energy back and be able to deal with my 9 1/2 month old crazy kid! ttys
Meghan


----------



## caro113

Hello all
I've always been a night owl, but recently I've been trying to get back on DD's sleep track .. only her father refuses to let me sleep. Seriously. I can't stand the snoring. Oh well. He's getting up in a few minutes to go to work so I'll have the bedroom to myself. YAY. Besides, this gives me time to work on my blog series. I just finished my first article in a blog series about parenting about twenty minutes ago!!
What are you all up to? We soo need a live chat section to this.


----------



## Jannah6

*murphysaangel* , a 9 1/2 month old and in your first trimester, I know your pain







s


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah6* 







Majikfaerie. Are your sleep remedies ok to take while nursing?

I believe so. but be aware that some might go through your milk and make the baby sleep as well (which might not be a bad thing


----------



## murphysaangel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah6* 
*murphysaangel* , a 9 1/2 month old and in your first trimester, I know your pain







s

THANKS!!!!!!!!!

So is it true that this will all be worth it because the kids will be best friends, inseparable and actually easier in the long run? Or am I buying into the myth to make myself feel better? lol


----------



## majikfaerie

hey, if it helps you to feel better, then absolutely! buy into that myth!








I think you'll have a lot on your plate during the first couple of years, and who knows if the kids will be best friends or best enemies, but at least you'll have all the baby stuff out of the way for both of them








and you *will* manage, even when you feel like you can't.


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *murphysaangel* 
THANKS!!!!!!!!!

So is it true that this will all be worth it because the kids will be best friends, inseparable and actually easier in the long run? Or am I *buying into the myth to make myself feel better*? lol


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
hey, if it helps you to feel better, then absolutely! buy into that myth!








I think you'll have a lot on your plate during the first couple of years, and who knows if the kids will be best friends or best enemies, but at least you'll have all the baby stuff out of the way for both of them








and you *will* manage, even when you feel like you can't.


*YUP*. It's like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're going to get


----------



## funfunkyfantastic

I think I belong here. lol. I can't go to bed before midnight it seems. And usually it's much later! This is the time of night I do my yoga...


----------



## Jannah6

Speaking of yoga, I want some yogurt


----------



## mynetname

Finally a place for me








I LOVE the night-time. My brain does not function until, oh 7 pm onwards anyway so there we go.


----------



## funfunkyfantastic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah6* 
Speaking of yoga, I want some yogurt









lol, you think like me! The word yoga really does remind me of yogurt... and makes me hungry. I think I shall go eat now...


----------



## jenneology

Yay another one in the Puget Sound.







: funfunkytastic. I'm in Seattle.

I've been wanting to do yoga everyday for the last week but I haven't gotten to it. Instead I discovered playing Settlers of Catan online and its awful because I'm just getting ranked lower and lower in the negative numbers...


----------



## orangefoot

Anyone yawning?

The way you guys say yoghurt would make me think of yoga too but we say yoghurt with a short o so its nothing like yoga in my head!

I just had a thought - do you say yoni like you say yoghurt







:


----------



## majikfaerie

i say yoni like "yo-nee" not as long an O as I would pronounce in yoghurt though (which is probably closer to how americans would say it than british with a very short o.)


----------



## murphysaangel

So I thought I was going to get a really good night's sleep today since I didn't get my afternoon nap with DS and was wiped at 8pm when he went down, fell asleep next to him right then and there, and BOOM: midnight comes and I wake up RAVENOUSLY hungry...and I had to pee. Oh the joys of pregnancy. So now I am UP UP UP. There's only so much internet I can explore before I get bored. I'm going to go watch the science channel in bed and hope to get bored enough to sleep. Night y'all!


----------



## Jannah6

I need to go to bed. BTW, I say yo-nee too.


----------



## orangefoot

That's good to know. I think yoh-nee would sound odd. Far too many things to associate with yoh-ghurt too









I am thinking about trying to get to bed earlier than 3am or later. I was up at 9am today and it didn't feel good. I'm aiming for midnight tonight and see how that goes.

MurphysAngel - evening sleeping with little ones and waking at midnight is a recipe for nocturnalness for sure.


----------



## majikfaerie

isn't yoh-ghurt what you should put on your yoh-nee in case of yeast infection?


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
isn't yoh-ghurt what you should put on your yoh-nee in case of yeast infection?


----------



## orangefoot

We moved to British Summer Time this last weekend so what used to be 2am is now 3am and waking up at 11am is actually noon! We struggled to get to a birthday party at 3pm on Sunday









Back to yoga...We have the book called My Daddy is a Pretzel and do some yoga reading that some days but I always seem to have just eaten when I think about it or be needing to go out or do something else so we don't do it as often as I'd like to.

Night-night


----------



## Freedom~Mama

I am a total night owl and so is DH and our kiddos. We love being up at night. I do most of my cleaning and have me time at night and usually don't get to bed until 1-3 am. I would rather sacrifice sleep for some hours of peace and quiet to relax and wind down and it is the only break I get.


----------



## LucyRev

Okay, who's awake? We started homeschooling about a month ago, and now that we don't HAVE to wake up at a certain time, the whole family (except poor DH who has to get to work) has been staying up late and sleeping in late. It is nice









Everyone's asleep now but me. I guess I'll give in and go to bed.


----------



## viviensmama

I'm awake... and I totally belong here! I've always been a bit of an odd sleeper...and now that I'm pregnant its way worse. And my husbands schedule enables me. He wakes up really early in the morning for work so I take my "nap" most nights and wake up with him, then fall asleep in the daytime.


----------



## LucyRev

Jeeeez, it's 1:30am, and my DD turns 3 tomorrow. Wait...her actual birth time is 3AM. I feel like I should stay up and give her a kiss! I'm procrastinating. We're having a family get together at the park down the street. I have her birthday dress almost finished. Sort of. JUST got the cakes out of the oven, and was watching Project Runway Canada while pinning the hem.

I guess I'll try to finish up the dress, and maybe start frosting the cake when I'm done if they're cool. Hopefully I can wake up in time to get food for the party! Maybe I can send DH to do it. If I give him an extremely detailed list.


----------



## NinaBruja

yo...

how is everyone?

im nauseous and i think im suddenly diabetic(yay hypochondria!)
so i think its time to poas

eeeeeeee


----------



## LucyRev

What is paos?


----------



## forlovebaby

Whoa! That's crazy! Poor you.


----------



## orangefoot

I'm doing 2am baking too! My boys go back to school tomorrow and I can't find their divided lunchboxes. I've got the Siggs and one box lid but nothing else. Flapjack with cheese scones and/or tuna pasta all in one box doesn't sound good does it?

PeeOnAStick Poxybat and give us some good news


----------



## NinaBruja

im still all nauseous and tired and my boobs hurt, no af in sight, though i had slight spotting for one day. im only about a week late though.

one dollar store test says im not pregnant so im terrified i have some kind of strange disease. i have a few more tests so im going to wait and test again...


----------



## LucyRev

Ooooooh! Maybe the dollar store tests aren't quite as sensitive. I used one with my second pregnancy and it worked. I don't remember how far along I was though.







:


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat* 
one dollar store test says im not pregnant so im terrified i have some kind of strange disease. i have a few more tests so im going to wait and test again...

Check the experation date, they might just have lost there potency (so to speak.)


----------



## orangefoot

Or... I went to the well woman clinic right after Christmas because I had bleeding when I should have had ovulating which has never happened to me before and it freaked me out. The doctor I saw said it was probably just weirdness and some weirdness happens to all women at some time or other over their ovulatory lifetime.

Perhaps this is just your turn for weirdness and not another little person giving you mixed messages. I hope you get some resolution soon though


----------



## NinaBruja

i want a baby soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad too!

i want to knit tiny baby booties!


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

I feel like I would be a good fit here. Its 2:30am and I am still awake... I usually am. I have a baby I get up with at 8 am too and well I have never really needed much sleep. I'm an insomniac and have lived with this sleep disorder practically my whole life.


----------



## NinaBruja

does anyone have any good natural remedies for insomnia?

ive been taking seroquel and id really like to not have to


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat* 
does anyone have any good natural remedies for insomnia?

ive been taking seroquel and id really like to not have to

I drink a tea called dreamland tea.. I heat a teapot of water in the microwave and steep it and then drink it, usually after 2 cups I can settle.

ETA: or you can get some lavender oil and put it in a bath and it works really well too.


----------



## majikfaerie

take tincture of valerian, hops and skullcap. works everytime.


----------



## NinaBruja

i had been drinking valerian tea...

it helps some when i need to just go to sleep, but i have the insomnia where i wake up alot and cant get back to bed too...


----------



## eepster

Have you tried making alphabetical list in you mind. Like this name fruits:


> A apricot
> B banana
> C cantalope
> D dates
> etc
> etc


It almost always gets me to sleep before I get to Z, I often don't even make it to Q.


----------



## NinaBruja

i have ocd i do that kind of thing for fun









its almost 5 am. the kids are at grandmas, good thing too. i might need a midafternoon nap


----------



## 1hautemama

I am so here tonight







. I live for 8:30 pm, when the LO's hit the sack and DH is not far behind. I've always felt like a freak of nature being such a night owl, but I really enjoy the peace and quiet. It is the best time, MY time.A favorite ritual when all the rest have turned in is to take a relaxing shower or bubble bath, put on my comfy night clothes, pour a glass of wine and assemble all night time recreations ie, laptop, books, magazines, sewing projects etc. Then I just "play" into the wee hours







See you tonight mommas!


----------



## 1hautemama

Helooooo? Cant fall assleep even though I am physically exhausted. I watched Twilight with DD1 for like the tenth time. When I do fall asleep I'll be dreamimg of a hunky vampire







.


----------



## Amylcd

I'm here tonight. My insomnia has been getting worse lately. I went to bed at 6 a.m. "last night". It's 1:22 a.m. now and I know I'll probably be up until 4 or 5.


----------



## majikfaerie

i'm up, but i think i will use my time wisely and get some study done


----------



## Starflower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat* 
does anyone have any good natural remedies for insomnia?

ive been taking seroquel and id really like to not have to

My ND has me on L-Tryptophan which is an amino acid. It works pretty well and it helps with depression. But if you are trying to get PG you'd probably want to check with an ND first to see if its OK.

And I had a lol about the A B C's with the fruits. I also have OCD and I don't think that would work for me either.....


----------



## NinaBruja

*poke* *poke*
guess who cant sleep... ack
ive been having nightmares for awhile too.
lovely...


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat* 
*poke* *poke*
guess who cant sleep... ack


Who?


----------



## NinaBruja

us i guess lol

im going to try to lay in bed in the dark and hope for a miracle because the kids are coming home from grandmas in the morning...

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrggggggggg


----------



## Jannah6

try reading.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat* 
*poke* *poke*
guess who cant sleep... ack
ive been having nightmares for awhile too.
lovely...


----------



## NinaBruja

well i dont have to worry about kids because my mom just up and took them with her to arizona.
so nice of her to leave me a message telling me they had already left though. grrr

also. my boyfriend broke up with me and says i must leave. i have no where to go.
my life has exploded all over the place.


----------



## east carolina

Whoa, poxy!! Hang in there girl, let us know what us nocturnal mamas can do for you, I guess you're at least guaranteed a midnight++++ chat with us.

Haven't been on this thread for ages. My mom died in May and right after I got back from visiting my dad, we moved. It's been a pretty turbulent spring.

So glad to be back here, though! I missed Mothering. I'm a slow poster but I love to lurk. And post on this thread.


----------



## majikfaerie




----------



## NinaBruja

i can stay here til i get somewhere else to go so thats a good thing.


----------



## east carolina

It's not quite night where I am. DH set up his electronic drum kit in DS's room, so they've both been playing it, it's so sweet and this way the neighbors won't complain, especially since it will mostly be played between 11 pm and 3 am.

Poxy, how're things. Been thinking about you, mama


----------



## NinaBruja

things have been really surprisingly good with the ex after he came back and we talked. now were really good friends. the problem is his overbearing mother who is just...well there are really no words...
shes a ua violation in the first degree. even he is getting fed up with the crap shes pulling. moving back into my moms house in september...
ack


----------



## east carolina

glad to hear things are going better, poxy. Good look with moving in September!

It's only 10:30, but it feels like 3 am. I'm so tired :yawn. DS is chipper, he stayed up til 2 am last night making DH play Carcassonne with him. He's asking for a bath now.


----------



## majikfaerie

i had a late night last night, but now it's morning and i have to get up and do stuff. stupid parental responsibilities!







:


----------



## east carolina

What're those?


----------



## majikfaerie

i think it's when you throw marshmallows at the kids and call it breakfast, then sweep them out the door to beg on the street.


----------



## majikfaerie

isn't it???


----------



## east carolina

You crack me up! *trying to come up with witty response and failing miserably


----------



## Starflower

Poxybat - Good luck with your move. Sorry it's been rough for you lately.

Majikfaerie - you're so funny. Of course, my dd would _love_ it if I threw marshmallows at her head and called it breakfast - as long as the dogs didn't get to them first.

Speaking of dogs, our new dog is a morning person!







Go figure. Our other dog will sleep late, oh, why oh why can't Charlie? He's sweet and we love him though.


----------



## majikfaerie

ugh. how can a dog be a morning person?


----------



## Starflower

The dog is a furry family member. Morning person sounds funnier than morning dog. And he thinks it is his job to be chipper and friendly and wake me up. This is annoying to me, so I decided he was a morning person. He should know better than to bug me before I have my coffee.


----------



## majikfaerie

you could train the dog to bring you the morning coffee


----------



## Starflower

That's a good idea!


----------



## majikfaerie

welcome!







:


----------



## east carolina

Oh no, Starflower! This is my biggest fear. We want to get a dog, but it absolutely can't be a morning person. I thought since people were their alpha, they'd just follow the pack. Ok, this is definitely going on the list of questions to ask.


----------



## Starflower

I wouldn't worry too much about morning dogs. Ours is already starting to chill a bit as long as our bedroom door is closed. He's been waiting longer to get up lately so maybe their schedules can be changed.

But a friend of mine told me that her cat jumps on her to wake her up every morning at 4:30. Then if she doesn't get up, the cat jumps up on the bedside table and starts jumping on her clock radio until the music turns on. My friend then puts the cat out of the room and goes back to bed.


----------



## Starflower

I went to a movie tonight: "Julia and Julie." I enjoyed it. It'd been a long time since I'd seen a movie that wasn't for children.

Now I'm thinking about making popcorn and watching a movie on DVD or maybe something recorded off the TV. I didn't have popcorn at the movie. I like home-popped much better.


----------



## jenneology

Yay, there are other nocturnals awake tonight!

I had a cat who was a morning person. If hands were dangling out of bed, he'd attack. And if they weren't, he climbed behind the bed between the mattress and the wall, and scratched. Add that to already disrupted sleep from pregnancy, a loud snorer in the bed and a job that required me to get up early...I did not appreciate it.


----------



## jenneology

PS. I haven't been around here much, recently. Mainly, I finished the M.Ed. and then I discovered sleeping when the baby sleeps. My days are starting earlier with her than they did with her brother...


----------



## east carolina

Starflower -- yummm, homemade popcorn! I'd so love to watch a movie tonight, but I have a translation to work on. Slacking off as I write this.... Well, I'm actually stumped on a word, so I'm here to prevent my brain from straining too hard, don't want to get a headache dontcha know.

Hey Jenneology! I never quite mastered sleeping when the baby sleeps when DS was little. Shoula, coulda, woulda. Congrats on the M.Ed and baby!


----------



## east carolina

It's 3 am here, I'm the only one up. My dad is coming over for lunch tomorrow, which means I have to be on top of it in the morning (tidying up and cooking and such).

Must stop reading and posting and reading and posting.......


----------



## majikfaerie

why fight it east carolina?


----------



## east carolina

It is stronger than me. I am putty in the hands of motheringdotcrack


----------



## majikfaerie

I'm cutting down (just don't look at my post count







). the first step is admitting you have a problem


----------



## eilonwy

It's ten to five in the morning here. I haven't slept yet.







I don't think I'm going to, either. Insomnia sucks.







:


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
It's ten to five in the morning here. I haven't slept yet.







I don't think I'm going to, either. Insomnia sucks.







:

Same here. DS had us up at 8:30 this morning (technically yesterday morning.) I'm going to head to bed and read for a bit. Hopefully I'll doze off.


----------



## orangefoot

I'm still here still doing the same things. Baking for my boys' lunches and banking for the business.

I went to bed at 4am teh day before yesterday then went to bed and couldn't sleep. Up at 10 this morning didn't help and here I am again at 2.30....

I have a codl that no-one else in the house has and I feel really stuffed up so I don't really want to lie down any time soon.

Motheringdotcrack here I come or maybe patternreview and sewing blogs







:


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
I have a codl that no-one else in the house has and I feel really stuffed up so I don't really want to lie down any time soon.

When I have that going on, I find that a very steamy shower helps both relax me and clear my sinuses. Then I might be able to sleep for a bit.


----------



## east carolina

Hope you're feeling better orangefoot. That's the worst thing about colds for me, the lying down and not being able to breathe part.


----------



## Noelle C.

I'm allergic to daylight.


----------



## east carolina

DS is slowly transforming into a diurnal child, yep, he started pre-school today. I had to get him up at 8 and he feel asleep at 10pm. Getting up early sure is exhausting!


----------



## majikfaerie

that would probably be the main reason we homeschool


----------



## rainbowmoon




----------



## jenneology

my husband disagrees with me, but that is one of the reason why I too lean towards homeschool, and a reason why the 2 yr old who wants to go to school so bad, doesn't.

Any ideas on how to describe home and what we do as school?


----------



## majikfaerie

there's reams of information about how to describe just hanging out at home and living a normal, happy, free life as "school" - check out the unschooling board on MDC, or PM me and I can point you towards some good resources (even books, links that can convince most doubtful DHs that homeschooling is the best option







)


----------



## orangefoot

This cold is only just passing now. Yuck. I haven't had a cold for years but this one got me good. Everyone else is still healthy!

My dd isn't a morning person either and that is a big part of why she doesn't go to school. I don't tell people that though. She was not liking school and school wasn't really liking her unschooling seemed a natural move to us. Dd2 won't be going to school either but they have a whale of a time playing what they think is 'school' behind the sofa. My boys who are 12 and 16 go to school so we sit uncomfortably in that camp too.

Fortunately my dh is not doubtful about home schooling at all so I wasn't up against anything in making the choice - apart from society







I've found way more like minded and interesting people in the home ed community than I ever have in the school community so it works well for me too.


----------



## Laur318

night owls! where are you??


----------



## eilonwy

Getting ready to take an Ambien and two NyQuil Gelcaps.


----------



## Freedom~Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noelle C.* 
I'm allergic to daylight.









Lol I feel like that sometimes too.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laur318* 
night owls! where are you??


----------



## eepster

Hi, everyone. I thought this thread got archived.


----------



## majikfaerie

guess not


----------



## stormborn

wow I forgot about this thread! Greetings, O green goddess!


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
guess not


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stormborn* 
wow I forgot about this thread! Greetings, O green goddess!

hey







how's things?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 









"guess not" in response to:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
Hi, everyone. I thought this thread got archived.


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
"guess not" in response to:

Ahh, OK, that makes sense.


----------



## majikfaerie

there's a first time for everything.


----------



## eilonwy

I hate not sleeping.







Honestly, if I had millions of dollars with which to manipulate personal physicians, I'd probably ask for Propfol too.







I have to find out what's wrong with me, it's very very depressing not to be able to sleep without drugs.







I finally gave up trying to rest tonight and just took the pills. Is it asking too much to be able to sleep without them, and without getting pregnant again?







Even with them, I probably won't get six hours... and that just adds insult to injury. Ugh!

Sorry to be such a downer, I'm seriously losing my mind.


----------



## NettleTea

Where has this thread been all my life?


----------



## NettleTea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I hate not sleeping.







Honestly, if I had millions of dollars with which to manipulate personal physicians, I'd probably ask for Propfol too.







I have to find out what's wrong with me, it's very very depressing not to be able to sleep without drugs.







I finally gave up trying to rest tonight and just took the pills. Is it asking too much to be able to sleep without them, and without getting pregnant again?







Even with them, I probably won't get six hours... and that just adds insult to injury. Ugh!

Sorry to be such a downer, I'm seriously losing my mind.









I've read that lack of nutrition and/or certain processed foods can cause what you're describing. Have you looked into anything like that?


----------



## eilonwy

Lack of what, precisely? We're too poor to eat a lot of processed foods, but my teeth are rotting out of my head (lovely image, I know) so I find myself eating a lot of soup.







That said, though my diet has been much better in the past I can't say that I've ever had an easy time sleeping. I get more sleep while I'm pregnant than at any other time, but that means that I average about six hours a night. These days, without drugs I'm down to two or less.


----------



## NettleTea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Lack of what, precisely? We're too poor to eat a lot of processed foods, but my teeth are rotting out of my head (lovely image, I know) so I find myself eating a lot of soup.







That said, though my diet has been much better in the past I can't say that I've ever had an easy time sleeping. I get more sleep while I'm pregnant than at any other time, but that means that I average about six hours a night. These days, without drugs I'm down to two or less.










http://www.ehow.com/how_4519285_stop...nutrition.html

http://www.articlesbase.com/nutritio...ep-566604.html

Have you heard of the hibernation diet? Take a tablespoon of honey before bed and that is supposed to bring on relaxation and help with going into a deeper sleep. The first few times I tried it I felt completely conked out. Lately though it doesn't seem to do anything. See below for more info:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbravebird* 
If I remember correctly, honey stimulates glucose production in the liver, which stimulates tryptophan production, which stimulates seratonin, which will convert to melatonin as long as it is completely dark (no nightlights, etc). Melatonin helps you sleep better.

Honey is an old remedy for sleeping, but I guess they've just recently nailed down the science of why.

And actually, some folks claim it stimulates the body to lose weight. Check out the hibernation diet thread for more info on all of these honey issues...


----------



## majikfaerie

and don't lose heart. all the best people have lost their minds (well, that's my cover story and I'm sticking to it!)


----------



## eepster

15 minutes ago, a tiny little person shook me and said "wake up mommy, it's daytime." Why does my child think that we should wake up just b/c it's morning and the sun is shining? I didn't need to wake up to get him ready for school for another hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## eilonwy

The first article was a pretty generic "Americans all eat like crap and it's the source of all your problems" article. That's fine, it's true in many cases, but it doesn't really apply to me. I get a lot of minerals and vitamins in my diet, and simple carbs make me physically ill so I tend to avoid them. I haven't tried the honey recently, but I don't drink milk at all and it never helped me sleep in the past.







I can try it again, though. It has been a while.


----------



## NettleTea

I cannot remember what it was I've read before about nutrition and insomnia. Drives me nuts to read something and then forget what it is when I need to reference it.

And you're right about the articles. I can't find what it was I read before.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
15 minutes ago, a tiny little person shook me and said "wake up mommy, it's daytime." Why does my child think that we should wake up just b/c it's morning and the sun is shining? I didn't need to wake up to get him ready for school for another hour and 20 minutes.









ugh. that is just so wrong!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
The first article was a pretty generic "Americans all eat like crap and it's the source of all your problems" article. That's fine, it's true in many cases, but it doesn't really apply to me. I get a lot of minerals and vitamins in my diet, and simple carbs make me physically ill so I tend to avoid them. I haven't tried the honey recently, but I don't drink milk at all and it never helped me sleep in the past.







I can try it again, though. It has been a while.

getting plenty of good nutrition is irrelevant if something is blocking your absorption.


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
getting plenty of good nutrition is irrelevant if something is blocking your absorption.

This just made me think. Doesn't Bean have celiac? It tends to be an inherited condition. Maybe he inherited it from you. Have you been tested for it?


----------



## thatgirliknew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
15 minutes ago, a tiny little person shook me and said "wake up mommy, it's daytime." Why does my child think that we should wake up just b/c it's morning and the sun is shining? I didn't need to wake up to get him ready for school for another hour and 20 minutes.









My 3-year-old son always does the same thing. "Mommy, it's sunnytime. Time to get up." No, son, I just want a few more minutes of sleep. Do you want to climb in bed with me? "No, mom, it's sunnytime. You're not supposed to sleep when it's sunnytime." Oy.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
This just made me think. Doesn't Bean have celiac? It tends to be an inherited condition. Maybe he inherited it from you. Have you been tested for it?

yep. and there's a myriad of problems with the gut and liver and stuff that can block absorption of nutrients


----------



## eilonwy

Nope; Bear has a serious wheat allergy, but he doesn't have Celiac (they've biopsied his entire digestive tract to test). He eats oatmeal all the time, and barley flour cookies when we have it around (it's kind of expensive). He doesn't seem to have any issues with gluten, just with wheat.









I'm pretty good at determining whether or not I'm absorbing nutrients, though. I take an iron supplement when I can, because I often need one, but the pills and tablets do nothing but constipate me. When I take Floravital, there's an immediate and obvious difference (as well as the ability to move, so to speak). I don't tolerate vitamins well in general, but I do very well when I have nutritious food and I do poorly when I don't. When I am severely anemic, I sleep a ton but I'm not at all rested. When I'm not in a really bad way (as in just this side of needing a transfusion or beyond) it makes no difference. I'm quite energetic, awake and aware during the day, I just can't sleep at night.









If I can find some raw honey that I can actually afford I'll give it a try. What can it hurt?







As for tonight, I've taken the pills and I'm going to have a nice cup of relaxation tea. I should fall asleep within thirty minutes and hopefully sleep until six.


----------



## eepster

GL with sleeping. I need to be off to bed myself, DS has gymnastics class before school tomorrow so I need to be up early. Then I have to figure out how to fix the pipe out of our sump pump b/c we're expecting heavy rains over the weekend.


----------



## Steady101

Hello all. I haven't been able to sleep for months now. My two little ones ar always up before 8am though and I am exhausted. Insomnia comes and goes with me. I am ready for it to go away now.


----------



## smschrader

I'll join you all! I've got delayed sleep phase syndrome and it does not mesh with mommy hood.


----------



## majikfaerie

welcome to the tribe, and


----------



## damona

i can't believe i just spotted this thread. i hardly ever get to sleep before 5am these days. i am so exhausted all the time, it's ridiculous. there are days that i literally crawl up the stairs because walking is too difficult (i can't believe i just admitted that). i feel like i'm walking through waist high water.

most days, i get about 2 hours of sleep, get up, get kids settled, then when dh gets home (he works third), i crash again for another 2 or 3 hours, until he's ready for bed. by the time he leaves for work (around 10pm), i'm passing out in my comfy chair, but if i try to go to bed i can't sleep, so i nap for an hour or so, but by midnight i'm awake and can't get back to sleep til dawn.

i think most of my problem is that i'm a natural night owl, and if i go to bed at 5 or 6am and sleep for 6 hours uninterrupted i do just fine. unfortunately, that just doesn't "mesh with mommyhood" to quote a pp


----------



## majikfaerie

damona and welcome to the tribe


----------



## eilonwy

So here's a fun new development: I've been having cluster headaches. Yay.







The really interesting part is that I had been sleeping-- I'd been taking my pills and passing out. Cluster headaches are thought to be related to circadian rhythm disorders due to their cyclical nature, and now I'm wondering if maybe I'm just not supposed to sleep if I want to avoid the ridiculous amount of pain.







I'm starting to feel like I really can't win.







I mean I guess it could be worse-- it could be FFI (which I've seriously wondered about at times) but cluster headaches are pretty freaking awful. They're like... well, if a migraine is a battle, a cluster headache is like a drive-by.







Super freaking weak.


----------



## majikfaerie

eilonwy that sounds really sucky. I do know a good cure for headaches


----------



## eilonwy

Sadly it's not an option for these. I can't stand to be lying down or really holding still when I have them, and I can't manage to do it myself when I'm in the throes of agony anyway. Cluster headaches are some of the nastiest headaches imaginable, they've literally driven people to suicide in an effort to find relief.


----------



## majikfaerie

I suppose we could try to cure your headache standing up in the shower...


----------



## jump mama jump!

glad this tribe exists.... i have question 4 you all:

i'm super nocturnal and always have been. I'm blessed with a pretty nocturnal baby (3.5 mo). She typically goes to be bed anywhere between 1 and 5am and we sleep til between maybe noon and 3pmish with one, maybe 2, sometimes 3 feedings in there, and she usually has 2 or 3 naps in the late afternoon/evening. I thought this was great until my big sis started questioning me about it, saying how important it is for babies to sleep in the dark, get sun exposure, etc for their growth. So... is it really that important WHEN they sleep? I thought it was just important that they get enough sleep. I'm a SAHM so it's not like we have a schedule to keep to or anything, nor will we until preschool, which is years away now... and we do take walks in the late afternoon/early evening a lot. Thoughts?


----------



## majikfaerie

I don't see any reason why it matters what time of day one sleeps (babies included). as long as they do get a reasonable amount of sunlight at some time, so as not to get deficient, and the nocturnal lifestyle is working for you, no worries.


----------

